# All you need is ECUADOR, Urban and Countryside Life



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

*ALL YOU NEED IS ECUADOR*​
*The purpose of this thread is to show the way of life of ecuadorian inhabitants (Urban and Countryside). Photos will show people, places and activities.
*

Rules

1. Do not post about politics.
2. Only 3 photos per post.
3. Every photo must be with it respective link. 

Let's enjoy!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

English Neighbourhood , Ancón

barrio inglés por Ana María León, en Flickr

Road to Salinas from Guayaquil 

rumbo a guayaquil nublado por Ana María León, en Flickr

Seafood Market at Libertad

abriendo conchas por Ana María León, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People and Nature


Siete años de la Revolución Ciudadana por Secretaría Gestión Política Ecuador, en Flickr


bototillos por Ana María León, en Flickr


Siete años de la Revolución Ciudadana por Secretaría Gestión Política Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Bicicross at Quevedo


Bicicross en Ruta del Río Quevedo por Diario digital Aldia.com.ec, en Flickr


Bicicross en Ruta del Río Quevedo por Diario digital Aldia.com.ec, en Flickr


Bicicross en Ruta del Río Quevedo por Diario digital Aldia.com.ec, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Esmeralda's Airport


TERMINAL AÉREA DE ESMERALDAS, LA NUEVA PUERTA DE ENTRADA AL ECUADOR por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Esmerlada's Airport

TERMINAL AÉREA DE ESMERALDAS, LA NUEVA PUERTA DE ENTRADA AL ECUADOR por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Esmeralda Boy

Local Surfer por jvdeicaza, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil's Street 

Guayaquil por CHRUISTIAN VIDAL, en Flickr

Juan Pueblo of Guayaquil (It is like Uncle Sam but for Guayaquil)

Guayaquil, Malecon, Juan Pueblo por Turismo Ecuador UAE, en Flickr

Condos

Guayaquil_Santa Ana por Turismo Ecuador UAE, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Rivers

Tres ríos por asturconmar(Marcos), en Flickr

Local Tennis Championship

Copa Davis (Guayaquil) por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Dawn at Guayaquil

Cae la noche en Guayaquil por Elisa Nieto Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishermen at Engabao 

Playa del Puerto de engabao (Playas) por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Urban Samborondon

samborondon por jahvo, en Flickr

Rural Samborondon

TF - Tarifa - 14.jpg por jorgepaguay, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian High School Students

CONCIERTO DE SENSIBILIZACIÓN DE SEGURIDAD VIAL por Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Coast Birds

DSC00365 por el_visigodo, en Flickr

Coast Birds

DSC00369 por el_visigodo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Postal Service Building at Guayaquil

INAUGURACIÓN DEL EDIFICIO CORREOS DEL ECUADOR por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Residential Buildings and Houses

Mini metrópolis por mayralia, en Flickr

911 Dispatch Center at Santo Domingo de los Tsachilas

INAUGURACIÓN DEL CIS ECU-911 DE SANTO DOMINGO por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Banana Plantation near Babahoyo

SOBREVUELO Y VISITA A LA HACIENDA LA CLEMENTINA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Babahoyo people

Reunión Red de Investigación en Universidad Técnica de Babahoyo por Universidad Estatal de Milagro, en Flickr

Country Men and Woman dancing at Palenque

5ta. Feria Montubia Palenque 2013 por Diario digital Aldia.com.ec, en Flickr


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Great Thread
Beautiful Country!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RafaelMeireles2 said:


> Great Thread
> Beautiful Country!


Thank you so much


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Bird in Portoviejo

Guacharaca en Bosque Protector Colinas de Portoviejo #áreasilvestre #biodiversidadmanabita #manabíverde #manejodevisitantes #avistamientodefaunasilvestre por Roddy Macías, en Flickr

Urban / Rural Contrast in Portoviejo

Cabalgata en Portoviejo por Todo Manabí Gana, en Flickr

LDS Temple in Guayaquil

Templo LDS de Guayaquil - Ecuador por tania.akira, en Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Los Rios


P1040047 por Banco de imagenes TURIDEE, en Flickr


P1060025 por Banco de imagenes TURIDEE, en Flickr

Humedal abras de mantequilla


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Vinces


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Quevedo


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Jambelí Island Shrimps' Farms

MUERTE DEL MANGLAR por WILSON ORTEGA CAMACAS, en Flickr

Jambelí Island Men

in jambelí island por -.-jejo-.-, en Flickr

Little Girl and dance teacher

Gimnasia Rítmica - VIII Juegos Deportivos de Menores Esmeraldas 2013, Subsede Portoviejo por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Quevedo


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Quevedo


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Globo Fest









Old Street

4 por rovr0, en Flickr

Love

Electrohearts por mayralia, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil seen from Durán City

DSC00354 por rovr0, en Flickr

Metrovia and Firemen's truck

PB010021 por el_visigodo, en Flickr

Over the Coast

Over the coast por rovr0, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pink Beach, Ayangue, Santa Elena State

P2240204 por el_visigodo, en Flickr

Korean Community Fest

DSC00056 por el_visigodo, en Flickr

Flags

PA250042 por el_visigodo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue Footed Birds, Salinas, Santa Elena

Piqueros en Salinas - Ecuador por habacuc_3000, en Flickr

Happy New Year from Salinas !

salinas en año nuevo 2009 por manuma17, en Flickr


Salinas por guscocov, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

Earth Hour 2011 - People around the 60 por nabilax, en Flickr


zona rosa. discoteca vulcano por Bethania Velarde, en Flickr


Guayaquil, Ecuador por nicnac1000, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People Guayaquil

Policia Metropolitana Guayaquil por Anttrago, en Flickr


Ecuador music por Anttrago, en Flickr


ADORNO HECHO A BASE DE MADERA Y PINTADO A MANO CON LA PALABRA GUAYAQUIL. por Vanessa Sánchez Gilces, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas Beach, Santa Elena

Sin título por eddy.faces, en Flickr


Playas de Ecuador por Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


playa de Chipipe. Salinas Ecuador por Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Playas de Ecuador por Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


playas Ecuador por Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


Guayaquil Ecuador por Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urban Paths

RECORRIDO POR EL ESTADIO CRISTHIAN BENÍTEZ por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Bones

Bones por jvdeicaza, en Flickr

Esmeralda's Beach

Strand von Same mit Blick auf die Casas blancas, wo die Reichen wohnen. por Hanna Michels, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carnival !

Carnaval Guayaquil por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


Carnaval Guayaquil por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


Carnaval Guayaquil por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Firemen

INCENDIO_08_DIC_13 por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


INCENDIO_08_DIC_13 por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Años Viejos for Happy New Year's Celebrations

MONIGOTES_29_DIC_13 por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Machala

IMG_1856 por caminante2002, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

sonrisa de mercado por GMH, en Flickr


Señor Ecuatoriano y Ardilla, Guayaquil-Ecuador por Felipe Opazo T.-, en Flickr


COMERCIO NAVIDEÑO SE TOMA LOS CENTROS COMERCIALES CON OFERTAS por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Old Buildings

Guayaquil - Ecuador por Yassef., en Flickr


DIC152013-16 por envolvencia, en Flickr


Las Peñas 003 por envolvencia, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

9 de Octubre Av. Guayaquil

foto-calle por rock and roll..., en Flickr


EN LA 9 A LAS 12 por peperina79, en Flickr


foto-calle por rock and roll..., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

High School Students walking down the street

parque-puerto-Guayaquil 2013 por rock and roll..., en Flickr

Grocery

parque-puerto-Guayaquil 2013 por rock and roll..., en Flickr

More Lovely Narrow Streets

parque-puerto-Guayaquil 2013 por rock and roll..., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Many Years of Experience

foto-calle por rock and roll..., en Flickr

Carnival

Carnaval Guayaquil 03-01-2014 090 por envolvencia, en Flickr

San Francisco Square

IMG_1712 por envolvencia, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Dream Sculpture

Soñar con los pies por productorainfinito, en Flickr

Colorful Horse Expo 

arte por juancarosas, en Flickr

And Hummingbirds too

Exposicion Arte por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Machala, 911 Dispatching Centre 

Inauguración ECU-911 de la ciudad de Machala por Instituto de Contratación de Obras (ICO), en Flickr

Machala 

PROGRAMA MANUELA ESPEJO por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr

Machala Lovely Church

PICT0197 por William Criollo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you all like my first thread


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Crucita Town, Manabí State

DSC00523.jpg por mimmo privitera, en Flickr

Fish, Manabí

Puerto López por Mariano Balda, en Flickr

Dangerous Beach, Manabí

2013-02-16-0173 por Fluid Shots, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mariela, Portoviejo City, Manabí State

Mariela por mauricio.t, en Flickr

Salinas City, Santa Elena State

DSC09887-Editar.jpg por mimmo privitera, en Flickr

Birds, Silver Island, Manabí

Ecuador 2013 por jetomlin, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Sua Town, Esmeraldas State

DSC00346.jpg por mimmo privitera, en Flickr

Beach Beach

DSC00295.jpg por mimmo privitera, en Flickr

Tonsupa, Esmeraldas State

P1010673-Editar.jpg por mimmo privitera, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Colonial Houses, Guayaquil

Guayaquil, Ecuador por zug55, en Flickr

Chocolate Expo, Guayaquil 

Aromas del Ecuador, Feria del Café y Cacao Guayaquil 2012 por Cancillería Ecuador, en Flickr

Wedding, Guayaquil

Nuria y Primo por Andrea Guerra, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Coastal People

Guayaquil city va a reventar por FX Carrera, en Flickr


cinematic capture por FX Carrera, en Flickr

Jama Town, Manabí State

Sin título por FX Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

clowns withoutbor derders por FX Carrera, en Flickr

Manabí

sentimiento de mariachi por FX Carrera, en Flickr

Montañita, Guayas State

You can ride it if you like por FX Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Bahía de Caráquez City, Manabí State

Pacifique por FX Carrera, en Flickr

Business Meeting, Guayaquil


Military Parade

PARADA MILITAR POR EL 192 ANIVERSARIO DE INDEPENDENCIA DE GUAYAQUIL por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very interesting photos, thanks for sharing  Keep them coming!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Romashka01 said:


> Very interesting photos, thanks for sharing  Keep them coming!





ojakure said:


> Great photos.


Thank you for visiting and comment, The Ecuadorian Coast has a lot more to show!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

An eternal Spring 

l19 por envolvencia, en Flickr


l34 por envolvencia, en Flickr

An eternal Summer, Data de Posorja Beach, Guayas State

Data por CHRUISTIAN VIDAL, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Condos, Guayaquil

Some famous buildings of Guayaqui , Ecuador por eddy.faces, en Flickr

100 Birthday Girl 

100 años por Fernando Landin, en Flickr

Just Married Secrets

ivette y andre por Fernando Landin, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

New Year

Año Nuevo 2013 por Christian Ubilla, en Flickr

Skate Lovers

En su patín... por Christian Ubilla, en Flickr

Wait for me. My love

Día de Difuntos por Christian Ubilla, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Stick Insect

Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr

Beach

Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr


Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Hammocks!

Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr

Lakes

Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr

Kid

Roadtripecuador por Roadtripecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Saying Goodbye

La Prefectura despidió a las 11 velas que visitaron Guayaquil por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Fight

Feria Expodeportes Ecuador Ejercítate 2013 por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr

Horse Ride

Francisco Dávalos, de Chambo (Chimborazo), es derrivado por su caballo durante la prueba de carac por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mix of Cultures

Grupo de baile del colegio 9 de octubre de guayaquil por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


Feria Expodeportes Ecuador Ejercítate 2013 por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr

Children

Escuadrón verde recorre Guayaquil por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's clean up our Beach

Gran minga de limpieza y simulacro como previa del Reef Classic Guayas Turístico por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Waterfront, Guayas State

La Ditur realizó el primer Press Trip del año. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Cowboy, Guayas State, El Empalme City

El Mejor Vaquero de Guayas está en El Empalme por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beauty Contest Winner

María Fernanda Orellana lloró de emoción al escuchar su nombre como la ganadora del certamen. La observa Ana María Solines, electa virreina. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Horses Passing by the Street

El ejecutivo provincial saluda a los guayasenses. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Adventure Time

El paseo en buggies entorno al cerro El Muerto puede durar entre 90 y 180 minutos. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Drummer

Fercho Rockeando por Elisa Nieto Aguilar, en Flickr

Samborondón, Guayas State

IMG_6099 por Elisa Nieto Aguilar, en Flickr

Panamá Hats, Las Peñas, Guayaquil

Cerro Santa Ana por Elisa Nieto Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Down the River

Guayaquil desde el Morgan por Elisa Nieto Aguilar, en Flickr

Bahía de Caraquez’s Beach, Manabí State

Bahía por FX Carrera, en Flickr

More and More Beach 

Ecuador 2012- 2013 por Bel Dedyn Photography, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urban Shots

295 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


314 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


304 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carnavalito por Juan Carlos Bayas Fotografía, en Flickr

Amazing! Whales, Ecuadorian Coast

Playas de Pedernales - Manabi Ecuador por Sacha Green Fotografía, en Flickr

Winter Day at Parque el Lago, Guayaquil

IMG_1780 por adrianjaramillocano, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Old Church, La Puntilla, Guayas State

Iglesia por Valeria.Zambrano.Paez, en Flickr

Cold Summer Day, General Villamil Beach, Guayas State

Brenda y Brandy por ellesPedro, en Flickr

Downtown, Guayaquil

Empieza mi día en Guayaquil por ellesPedro, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Fragata Birds

Fragata por Valeria.Zambrano.Paez, en Flickr

Peaceful 

395 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr

Girl

Look Back por Valeria.Zambrano.Paez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Party Girl Returning Home

IMG_0727 por adrianjaramillocano, en Flickr

View From the Airport, Guayaquil

462 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr

El Morro, Guayas State

Puerto El Morro por Valeria.Zambrano.Paez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Koi Fish Pond, Guayaquil’s Airport

464 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr

Relax Day

IMG_7495 por adrianjaramillocano, en Flickr

Circle Shape Church, Urdesa Neighbourhood, Guayaquil

449 por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Soccer Player

DELANTERO PABLO ZEBALLOS LLEGÓ A EMELEC por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Donating for Christmas

MIES PROMUEVE SOLIDARIDAD EN NIÑOS Y ADOLESCENTES por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Adventure, Bahía de Caráquez, Manabí State

Views of Guayaquil , olon , Bahia caraquez ruta del sol , Ecuador por eddy.faces, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Rocky Beach

Views of Guayaquil , olon , Bahia caraquez ruta del sol , Ecuador por eddy.faces, en Flickr

Smile

Valeria Vargas. por adrianjaramillocano, en Flickr

Santa Ana Port, Guayaquil

Views of Guayaquil , olon , Bahia caraquez ruta del sol , Ecuador por eddy.faces, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Land of Diversity

IMG_0323 por giulianna sofia, en Flickr


IMG_3494 por adrianjaramillocano, en Flickr


_DSC1249 por ricardo.bohorquez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

_DSC8025 por ricardo.bohorquez, en Flickr


Sesión Su por ricardo.bohorquez, en Flickr 

Beach Girl

Camicam por Valeria.Zambrano.Paez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas Beach

Vida azul por mayralia, en Flickr


News

DSC00106 por el_visigodo, en Flickr

Nice

P1220059 por el_visigodo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Waterfront

PUERTO SANTA ANA, GUAYAQUIL, ECUADOR. por ABCDECUADOR, en Flickr


PUERTO SANTA ANA, GUAYAQUIL, ECUADOR. por ABCDECUADOR, en Flickr


Ecuador y Costa Rica presentan memoria técnica y carta de límite marítimo por Ministerio Defensa Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy Week, Guayaquil

Procesión del Cristo del Consuelo por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr

Beach Wedding, Playas Town, Guayas State


Playa Rosada (Pink Beach), Santa Elena State

DSC00260 por el_visigodo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Portoviejo's Court House, Manabí State

Complejo Judicial por LIPLOCKER_, en Flickr

Baby, Manabí State

Sesión improvisada Amelia por Jimmy Moreira Bravo, en Flickr

Manta City, Manabí State

CFN invierte en el sector turístico por cfn_ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Paján Town Entrance, Manabí State

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sioelciudadano/13645496925/

Salinas City, Santa Elena State

Panamericano y Sudamericano Élite, Sub 23 de Triatlón. Salinas –Ecuador por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Sudamericano Junior de Triatlón, Salinas - Ecuador por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Dogs

ñaña y perros por Peppiina100, en Flickr

Ecuadorian Boys, Santa Elena State

Montañita, Ecuador por Peppiina100, en Flickr

Salinas City, Santa Elena State

Panamericano y Sudamericano Élite, Sub 23 de Triatlón. Salinas –Ecuador por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Esmeraldas State

Esmeraldas Ecuador por Jairo Valencia Peña, en Flickr

Horse and Kid

IMG_9251-4 por nrealenderica- guion, en Flickr

Ecuadorian Family, Puerto López Town, Manabí State

Puerto Lopez "Ecuador" por © Morlaco, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazonian People

Ecuadorian park rangers por Silas Dich, en Flickr

People, Quito City

PROTESTA DE LOS CABREADOS EN LA TRIBUNA DE LOS SHYRIS EN CONTRA DEL GOBIERNO DE RAFAEL CORREA por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


SONRIE ECUADOR SOMOS GENTE AMABLE por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Endless Nature

VISITA DELEGACIÓN ALEMAN AL YASUNÍ por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


VISITA DELEGACIÓN ALEMAN AL YASUNÍ por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr

Pomasqui, Pichincha Province

Enlace Ciudadano 306 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Students in Public School, Puyo City, Pastaza State. Amazonian Region

Enlace Ciudadano 308 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


Enlace Ciudadano 308 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


Enlace Ciudadano 308 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Houses near Añagu, Orellana Province

Enlace Ciudadano 309 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr

Huaorani Tribe People in Local Assembly

Enlace Ciudadano 308 por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr

Quito City, Main Square

Cambio de Guardia por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Near Monteverde Town, Santa Elena Province

VISITA AL PROYECTO MONTEVERDE-CHORRILLOS por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

High School Students

Iniciativa Yasuni-ITT en Colegio Internacional SEK por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr
Land of Diversity

INICIATIVA YASUNI ANTE LA COMISION DE BIODIVERSIDAD por INICIATIVA YASUNÍ-ITT, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

New Roads

RECORRIDO POR VÍA COLLAS – TABABELA por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

UNASUR Headquarter, Quito City

EDIFICIO SEDE DE UNASUR por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Criminal Investigation Department, Guayaquil City

RECORRIDO POR EL EDIFICIO DE LA POLICÍA JUDICIAL por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Performance, Guayaquil City

IV Plataforma Regional para la Reducción del Riesgo de Desastres de las Américas. por Secretaría de Gestión de Riesgos Ecuador, en Flickr

Police Station, Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

Personal policial de la subzona Tunguragua, listo para iniciar labores en moderna UVC Ambato por Ministerio Interior Ecuador, en Flickr

Street Style, Red Poncho Woman

Celebración del Inti Raymi en Cancillería por Cancillería Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pujilí Town, Cotopaxi Province

El Corpus Christi de Pujilí, maravilló a Ministra Tola por Ministerio Inclusión Económica Social Ecuador, en Flickr


El Corpus Christi de Pujilí, maravilló a Ministra Tola por Ministerio Inclusión Económica Social Ecuador, en Flickr


El Corpus Christi de Pujilí, maravilló a Ministra Tola por Ministerio Inclusión Económica Social Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian Fans in Brazil

PARTIDO ECUADOR VS HONDURAS por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


PARTIDO ECUADOR VS HONDURAS por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


PARTIDO ECUADOR VS HONDURAS por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Lago Agrio City, Sucumbíos Province

Lanzamiento Oficial Ecuador Ejercitate Ecuador 2014 Sucmbiòs por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Lanzamiento Oficial Ecuador Ejercitate Ecuador 2014 Sucmbiòs por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Lanzamiento Oficial Ecuador Ejercitate Ecuador 2014 Sucmbiòs por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Bycicle or commonly known in Ecuador as ‘Bici’

Al trabajo en Bici Nº 94 por Cancillería Ecuador, en Flickr


Al trabajo en Bici Nº 94 por Cancillería Ecuador, en Flickr

Riobamba City, Chimborazo Province

Riobamba por korzh roman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

Salinas, Santa Elena por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


Salinas, Santa Elena por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr

Crab Catcher, Guayas State

Cangrejero en Reserva Ecologica Manglares Churute por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Orchids

Orquidea por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


Orquidea por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr

Guayaquil City

Guayaquil_Puerto Santana por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunny Days

Guayaquil_Malecon 2000_Centro Cultural por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


Salinas, Punta Carnero por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


Guayaquil_Puerto Santana por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Land of Fruits and Vegetables 

Guayas, agricultura_Puesto de ventas, borde de carretera por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


Guayas, agricultura_cebollas y tomates. por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr

Street Art

Caballos de Colores por Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City

Quito Twilight por Nomadic Vision Photography, en Flickr


Quito por What Katie Does, en Flickr


Quito street vendors por bsomberg, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

LGBTI Parade

Centenares de personas y miembros de diversas asociaciones de comunidades LGBTI se dieron cita en este desfile. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


gay parade por manuel canepa, en Flickr


Figuras de la televisión nacional estuvieron presentes en la celebración. por Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Ecuador is happy and Gay and beautiful..:banana::heart::banana2:mg:kay::uh::banana::hmm::banana:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

midrise said:


> Ecuador is happy and Gay and beautiful..:banana::heart::banana2:mg:kay::uh::banana::hmm::banana:


Ecuador is not a 100% gay friendly country but there is a huge progress in that sense


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Afro ecuadorian People

Agosto mes de la Juventud por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


Agosto mes de la Juventud por AgenciaAndes, en Flickr


Box en el Camal por Jose Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil City

The Point (Guayaquil) by Edgar_Leon, on Flickr

Cold Summer, Puerto López Town, Manabí Province

Puerto Lopez, Ecuador por ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Fish Port, Jaramijó Town, Manabí Province

RECORRIDO OBRAS PUERTO PESQUERO JARAMIJO por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos
DSC00232.jpg by 
El Chingon1, on Flickr

Andean Woman 

latim america 1993 by ldkm1029, on Flickr

Machala Avenue, Guayaquil City

Av.Machala by ¡Vek!, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Machala City, El Oro Province

Machala by Ali Valentina y Javier, on Flickr

Puerto Bolívar, El Oro Province

PUERTO BOLIVAR-17 by patriciosarmiento, on Flickr

Near El Coca City, Orellana Province

Puerto Francisco de Orellana (El Coca), Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urban Life, Quito City

Diablos de leyenda, espectáculo de fuego inspirado en la leyenda de Cantuña. by Secretaría de Cultura de Quito, on Flickr


Quito Tattoo Convention 2014 by The Oldschool, on Flickr


Diablos de leyenda, espectáculo de fuego inspirado en la leyenda de Cantuña. by Secretaría de Cultura de Quito, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

chicauio by Elesteban2010, on Flickr


Mindo, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Community Police Department, Manta City, Manabí State

Mesa de Justicia se desarrolla en Manta - Manabí by Ministerio Coordinador Seguridad Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil City

1 Guayaquil by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


DEPORTIVO QUITO VS BARCELONA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


Alegre y llena de entusiasmo, la viceprefecta del Guayas, Mónica Becerra culminó el recorrido en bicicleta junto a varios de los participantes. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Guayas Province

La diversidad cultural del Guayas y del país quedó evidenciada en el Encuentro Artístico Pluricultural que organizó la Prefectura. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr


El grupo Afro Mestizo bailó al son de sus propias interpretaciones. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr


Cabalgata en Yaguachi by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Santay Island

Parador turístico Isla Santay, Guayaquil, Ecuador. by Dr. Fernando Lazo, on Flickr
Quito City

Quito, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Las Peñas Neighbourhood, Guayaquil

LAS PEÑAS - GUAYAQUIL by jorgefloresmacias, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City

Camera Roll-284 by howardwood, on Flickr

Torre Morisca 

Torre Morisca o Reloj Publico by NickyMe, on Flickr

Guayaquil

Enamorados de su entorno. by LilyGuagua, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mar Bravo Beach, Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

Facing The Pacific by pmermino, on Flickr

Chimborazo Province

5120m over the sea level by pmermino, on Flickr

Iguanas, Galápagos Province

Marine Iguanas on lava beach, Isla Isabela by Darren P Clark, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Whale Tail

ballena jorobada by Sulvara, on Flickr

The Whale

Humpback breaching by amls, on Flickr

Double Whale

Humpback pair breaching by amls, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Turtle, Galápagos Islands

by Stephen Begin, on Flickr

Volcán Tungurahua, Tungurahua Province

Tungurahua volcano in Ecuador [1440x856] by José Jácome by LasisiHooks, on Flickr

New Developments

01 Integral Iluminación, Arq. Jannina Cabal, Guayaquil-Ecuador by Arquitectura Sebastian Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cycling, Carchi Province

VUELTA CICLÍSTICA ECUADOR 2014 - PRIMERA ETAPA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


VUELTA CICLÍSTICA ECUADOR 2014 - PRIMERA ETAPA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


VUELTA CICLÍSTICA ECUADOR 2014 - PRIMERA ETAPA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayllabamba Zoo

ZOOLOGICO DE GUAYLLABAMBA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


ZOOLOGICO DE GUAYLLABAMBA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Ecuadorian Female Soccer Team

LA TRICOLOR FEMENINA CLASIFICA AL REPECHAJE DEL MUNDIAL CANADA 2015 by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Rainforest, Napo Province

COCA CODO SINCLAIR by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Yachay University, Imbabura Province

Yachay 3 Ciudad del Conocimiento - Urcuquí. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr

Overview, Azuay Province

David Turner by tpedrojosé, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Night Shots, Quito City

Quito by Oswin Galan, on Flickr


Plaza de la Independencia Quito byOswin Galan, on Flickr

Beach, Galápagos Province

32. Sea lion framed by mangrove by julia.brucker, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next page


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Great pics Et :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City, Political Capital
DSC02728 by 
H Sinica, on Flickr

Cuenca City, Cultural Capital

Cuenca Trip by Iván Casal, on Flickr

Guayaquil, Economical Capital

Guayaquil by CHRUISTIAN VIDAL, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

El Cajas, Azuay Province

Cajas NP by faltimiras, on Flickr


Cajas NP by faltimiras, on Flickr

Ingapirca Ruins, Cañar Province

Ingapirca (7) by faltimiras, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Isabela Island, Galápagos Province

Platja Isabela by faltimiras, on Flickr


Peu lleó marí by faltimiras, on Flickr


Port Isabela by faltimiras, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Isabela Island, Galápagos Province, Wordless

Lleons by faltimiras, on Flickr


Camí by faltimiras, on Flickr

Tortuga gegant Santa Cruz by faltimiras, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Wedding, Guayaquil City

Boda Chiang - Castillo by Iván Casal, on Flickr

People, Guayaquil City

Leyendas (ENTROPÍA) by Iván Casal, on Flickr

Baños Town, Tungurahua Province

Baños by CHRUISTIAN VIDAL, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tablada de Sánchez Town, Manabí Province

Comunidad Tablada de Sánchez by Ministerio Coordinación Sectores Estratégicos Ec, on Flickr


COMUNIDAD DEL MILENIO TABLADA DE SÁNCHEZ by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr

Comunidad Tablada de Sánchez by Ministerio Coordinación Sectores Estratégicos Ec, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mangroves, El Oro Province

Merecido Descanso by Priiiis, on Flickr

El Puyo, Pastaza Province

Atardecer en Puyo Pastaza by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Olón Town, Santa Elena Province

Olon-Ecuador by Priiiis, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Concert, Macas City, Morona Santiago Province, Amazonian Region

Concierto Prince Royce by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Macas City, Morona Santiago Province

Concierto Prince Royce by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Macas City, Morona Santiago Province

Concierto Prince Royce by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Police Woman, Machala City, El Oro Province

María Fernanda Barrionuevo es de Machala y sabe que la vida policial no es igual a la civil, puesto que debe existir vocación y decisión para ser parte de las filas del orden. by 

Ministerio Interior Ecuador, on Flickr
Andean Girl

Patul by Priiiis, on Flickr

Cuenca City, Azuay State

Cuenca Catedral desde Turi by Priiiis, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Atacames City, Esmeraldas Province, Coast Region

#Parapentes en #Atacames #Esmeraldas by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


Llamas, Chimborazo Province, Andean Region

#Vicuñas Andinas #Chimborazo by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Bridge, Tena City, Napo Province, Amazonian Region

Puente colgante sobre Rio #Tena by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pastaza Province, Amazonian Region

Integtrantes de #Danzas Interculrurales #Pastaza 2014 by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


Integtrantes de #Danzas Interculrurales #Pastaza 2014 by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


Integtrantes de #Danzas Interculrurales #Pastaza 2014 by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto Bolívar, El Oro Province

Puerto Bolivar Machala by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Baños Town, Tungurahua Province, Andean Region

Baños desde las Antenas by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Beach near Sua, Esmeraldas Province

Costa de Sua #Esmeraldas HDR by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Train

Guía en el tren de los volcanes. Ecuador by Priiiis, on Flickr


Amazonian Rivers

Ríos Amazónicos (Anzu) by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Biblián, Cañar Province

Santuario de la #VirgendelRocio #Biblian by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Reach the Sky, Andean Region

#Iliniza Norte #Ecuador by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


Volcán #Cotopaxi by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Machachi Valley, Pichincha Province

Valle de #Machachi by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Millenary andean People

Linda ecuatoriana by 
XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.400,000 views, on Flickr


Inti Raymi Ecuador by Ilhuicamina, on Flickr


Ecuador Indigenous Women by Ilhuicamina, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Keeping their feet on the ground

Untitledby willy gil, on Flickr


Presentación Agenda Social al 2017 - Guayaquil by Ministerio Inclusión Económica Social Ecuador, on Flickr


EL CIUDADANO TV No. 287 by El Ciudadano, Sistema de Información Oficial, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

==>


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mirror Man, La Libertad City, Santa Elena Province

Street Scene, La Libertad, Ecuador by klauslang99, on Flickr

Sangolqui Streets, Pichincha Province

Sangolqui, Ecuador by motoperu, on Flickr

Cotopaxi Province

365 days project- day 68# 07/08/2013 [La laguna del Quilotoa] by seboblavie, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Whose beach is it, anyway? by blinkingidiot, on Flickr

Esmeraldas Province

Untitled by seboblavie, on Flickr

Quito City

Quito Twilight by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Otavalo, Imbabura Province

1536 Otavalo, Ecuador by Traveling Man – Back in the world, on Flickr

Just life

Sally lightfoot crab - Grapsus grapsus by ConstantineD, on Flickr

Babahoyo City, Los Ríos Province

INAUGURACIÓN ACCESO NORTE DE BABAHOYO by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

ECU 07 by SlowChickenDance, on Flickr

Railways

Tren Crucero-409.jpg by Richard Conyers, on Flickr

Guayaquil City, Runway

Desfile Juntos Creamos by Economía Solidaria, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Floreana Island, Galápagos Province

Floriana-57.jpg by Richard Conyers, on Flickr

Papagayo, Guayaquil City

Guayaquil-52.jpg by Richard Conyers, on Flickr

Concert, Guayaquil City

sin título-68 by mauricio.t, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil's Shots

Las Peñas by LeftCoastKenny, on Flickr


photography Guayaquil Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, on Flickr


La cultura montubia de 7 provincias del país se tomó calles y avenidas de Guayaquil, La Puntilla y Durán by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Latacunga City, Cotopaxi Province

"Mama Negra" Parade (3) / Ecuador by SantiagoChambaCárdenas, on Flickr


Atillo (3) / Ecuador by SantiagoChambaCárdenas, on Flickr


"Mama Negra" Parade / Ecuador by SantiagoChambaCárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

Dias de Surf by Joan Manuel Piedrahita Romero, on Flickr


Salinas by @vikovaldiviezo, on Flickr


Deadmau5 (4) / At Salinas - Ecuador by SantiagoChambaCárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Ecuador :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tena City, Napo Province

Light over your feet by Annwenders, on Flickr


17 D Tena Ecuador AllYouNeedIsEcuador 5 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


Bridge across the river in Tena, Ecuador by Boyd Hendrikse - ZENIT Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates from Ecuador :cheers:


Thank You ! I'm back


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City, Azuay Province

Sunday by howardwood, on Flickr


Cuenca, Ecuador by motoperu, on Flickr


Cuenca - Ecuador by cattanich, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Cuenca so much

Pase del Nino Viajero, Cuenca, Ecuador by motoperu, on Flickr


Pase del Nino Viajero, Cuenca, Ecuador by motoperu, on Flickr


MG_20141115_182208 by Darwin Montaleza, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Ecuador 2014 203 by eyespy-briany, on Flickr


TAME Ecuador - HC-CGJ -Airbus A320-214 by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


Sea Lion Triplets, Galapagos Islands by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urban Shots: Guayaquil City

River Plate-Ecuador by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

****!!
by EdsonSuntaxi, on Flickr


Quema de años viejos by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## richard manaba (Nov 26, 2011)

awo¡¡¡ wonderful pictures. thank u for sharing with us


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

richard manaba said:


> awo¡¡¡ wonderful pictures. thank u for sharing with us


De nada, con mucho gusto


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

--->


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manta City, Manabí Province

Festival de la Iguana Manta 2014 by mielez, on Flickr


CAMPUZANO SE IMPONE A GARIN EN LA COPA DAVIS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Community Police Centre in Manta

Mesa de Justicia se desarrolla en Manta - Manabí by Ministerio Coordinador Seguridad Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Middle of the World, Quito City

MITAD DEL MUNDO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

People

ENTREGA BECA 10000 by 
AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


Emelec Campeon by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Crossfit, Quito City

CUMBAYA CHALLENGER by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Chimborazo Province

CHIMBORAZO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Near Chongón Town, Guayas Province

Tranvase Chongon-San Vicente by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian Ballet

BALLET ECUATORIANO DE CÁMARA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Sunday, Guayaquil City

PARQUE EL LAGO: UN ESPACIO IDEAL PARA ESCAPAR POR UN MOMENTO DE LA CIUDAD by EmpresaaguaEc, on Flickr


jungla by EdsonSuntaxi, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil City

Guayaquil, Ecuador by Thomas Andersen, on Flickr


Guayaquil Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, on Flickr


DSC01190 by el_visigodo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Great updates et :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Marcosebas said:


> Great updates et :cheers:


!Gracias!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City

Quito, Ecuador by Mel Patterson, on Flickr


QUITO: Mercado Santa Clara - Venta de frutas by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr

_DSC2709
by oepikodus, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City

Rawzef-4482by RawZef, on Flickr


Rawzef-4117by RawZef, on Flickr

Castle in Cayambe, Pichincha Province

ECUADOR UN PAÍS PARA VIVIR: │Castillo de Guachalá - Cayambe - Ecuador by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Otavalo City, Imbabura Province

OTAVALO, PASEO PEATONAL EN EL CORAZÓN DE MANZANA - ©DERECHOS RESERVADOS [email protected] by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr


OTAVALO, ESTACIÓN REMODELADA DEL FERROCARRIL - ©DERECHOS RESERVADOS [email protected] by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr


ECUADOR UN PAÍS PARA VIVIR: IGLESIA EL JORDÁN - OTAVALO by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

EC: Estudio de Costos by comvomujer, on Flickr




DSC_6350 by skott.mealer, on Flickr


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

Nice job et. 
This thread is simply outstanding. :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pujilí Town, Cotopaxi Province

Octava Corpus Cristi - Pujilí by Ministerio Energía Ecuador, on Flickr

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

Salinas by We Only Regret the Chances We Did Not Take, on Flickr

University of Guayaquil

Universidad de Guayaquil Ecuador by Mario Abril, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil City

NOCHE AMARILLA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Quito City

ELOY ALFARO RECIBE HOMENAJE DANCISTICO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Performance

OBRA LAS ANALFABETAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful 

DSC_0028 by rolijos, on Flickr


DSC_01982 by rolijos, on Flickr


Quito by rolijos, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urucuqui, Imbabura Province

CIUDAD YACHAY, 15 ENERO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


CIUDAD YACHAY, 15 ENERO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


CIUDAD YACHAY, 15 ENERO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian Police 

Certificaciones Laborales Policías008 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


Certificaciones Laborales Policías018 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


Certificaciones Laborales Policías021 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Near Baba, Los Rios Province

Entrega de predio Heidi María Baba Los Ríos by Ministerio Agricultura, Ganadería, Acuacultura y , on Flickr

Highlands 

Ganadería by Ministerio Agricultura, Ganadería, Acuacultura y , on Flickr

Run

6k por la Educación: 5mil estudiantes festejan a Quito en su último día de celebración by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Islands

Landscape Yellow Beach by Ministerio Turismo Ecuador., on Flickr

Bicultural Elementary, Middle and High School

La Unidad Educativa del Milenio Intercultural Bilingüe “Chibuleo” queda oficialmente inaugurada. by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


La Unidad Educativa del Milenio Intercultural Bilingüe “Chibuleo” queda oficialmente inaugurada. by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Airport in San Cristobal City, Galápagos Province

DSC_0127 by 
Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr

Students in Guayaquil

Programa de actividades extraescolares continúa en la ciudad de Guayaquil. by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*The ecuadorian Champion 2014.*

*Emelec*

Emelec Bicampeón by Ecuavisa, on Flickr

Emelec Bicampeón by Ecuavisa, on Flickr

Emelec Bicampeón by Ecuavisa, on Flickr

Emelec Bicampeón by Ecuavisa, on Flickr

Emelec Bicampeón by Ecuavisa, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Just 3 photos per post please


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Horses

All Photos-74 by howardwood, on Flickr


Campeonato Nacional Ecuestre y clasificatorio al Panamericano Toronto 2015 by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Turtles

132_DxO by Cristian--, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Urban Shot, Guayaquil City

Calle by naranjo.marco22, on Flickr

Dawn

Guayaquil by conniepombo73, on Flickr

Kids Performance, Guayaquil

Acropole by luisbajanai, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Papagayo

PapaGallo by luisbajanai, on Flickr

Salinas Beach, Santa Elena Province

Buque Escuela Guayas en Salinas by luisbajanai, on Flickr

Fishermen, La Libertad City, Santa Elena Province

Pesqueros en Canton La Libertad by luisbajanai, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Street in Urdesa Neighbourhood, Guayaquil 

Dia en Urdesa by luisbajanai, on Flickr

Nature, Guayaquil 

Aviturismo_Estero Salado_Guayaquil_Guayas by Turismo,Ambiente y Transporte Aéreo, on Flickr

Night Shot, La Kennedy Neighbourhood, Guayaquil

Guayaquil Moderno & Nocturno by luisbajanai, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Volcano near Quito City

Aerial view volcano in Ecuador by AlaskaGM, on Flickr

Faith, Quito City

Arrastre de Caudas by Quito Turismo / Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr

Brutalist Buildings, Quito 

Quito by marino boy, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito 

columpio by Haydin, on Flickr


Procesión Diablos de Alanagasí by Quito Turismo / Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr

Train, Quito City

Estación de Ferrocarriles Chimbacalle, Quito, Ecuador. by Ministerio Interior Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City, Azuay Province

Presentación agenda de Carnaval 2015. 04 de febrero de 2015 by Municipio de Cuenca, on Flickr


Presentación agenda de Carnaval 2015. 04 de febrero de 2015 by Municipio de Cuenca, on Flickr


Cuenca by conniepombo73, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tonsupa, Esmeraldas Province

97412989 by galahad_2, on Flickr


SRA_7843.jpg by Sam Auger, on Flickr


Ecuador 2014-2015 by El Agujero, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

img1by galahad_2, on Flickr

Bahia de Caraquez City, Manabí Province

Bahía de Caráquez - Chirije by patriciotamariz, on Flickr

Church, Quito City

SRA_6813-2.jpg by Sam Auger, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Factories

Terrafertil, planta productora de frutos by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr


Planta procesadora de atún, EUROFISH by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr


Fábrica Plasticaucho, fabricante de Venus by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Bridge in the Amazonas

FIRMA DE CONVENIO CON MUNICIPIO DE COCA Y LAGRO AGRIO by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr

Public Kindergarten in Rocafuerte City, Manabí Province

Ministerio de Inclusión y Desarrollo Social by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr

Public Kindergarten in Valencia City, Los Ríos Province

Inauguración CIBV "Jardín de los Ríos" - Valencia (Los Ríos) by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Road in Azuay Province

MINISTRA DUARTE INAUGURA VÍA EN AGUAS CALIENTES by Juntos cambiamos la historia de la patria., on Flickr

New Road in Guayas Province

La inversión de la Prefectura se ejecuta a través de las concesionarias. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, on Flickr

Manabí

Temporada Carnaval 2015 Manabi es todo! by GobiernoProvincialManabí, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carnival in Guaranda City, Bolívar Province

carnaval de guaranda by bereh!, on Flickr

Carnival Concert in Puyo City, Pastaza Province

Concierto #elviscrespolive #TatuajeElAlbum by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), on Flickr

Carnival in Cuenca City

Carnaval Ricaurte 2015 by Municipio de Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carnival in the Streets

DSC08640 by P-Blog, on Flickr


Desfile Jueves de compadres 12 Febrero 2015 by Municipio de Cuenca, on Flickr

Faith

CENIZAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Wedding in Quito 

MATRIMONIOS SAN VALENTÍN by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

National Clown Day, Guayaquil City

DIA NACIONAL DE PAYASO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


DIA NACIONAL DE PAYASO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carnival in Valle del Chota, Imbabura Province

EL CARNAVAL DE COANGUE by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


EL CARNAVAL DE COANGUE by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


EL CARNAVAL DE COANGUE by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Car Production, Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

CIAUTO by AgenciaAndes, on 


CIAUTO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


CIAUTO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Quito City

CASO MERY ZAMORA by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


BONIL by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


FINAL ATP 250 by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

COCACODO SINCLAIR by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


COCACODO SINCLAIR by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


LAS BIBLIOTECAS ESCOLARES ABIERTAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

I love this thread :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guaranda City, Bolívar Province

guaranda by gadcguaranda, on Flickr


Comparsas "Carnaval de Guaranda 2015"Comparsas "Carnaval de Guaranda 2015" by gadcguaranda, on Flickr

Miss Guaranda Beauty Contest

ELECCIÓN Y CORONACIÓN DE LA REINA DE GUARANDA Y SUS CARNAVALES 2015 by gadcguaranda, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Los Frailes Beach, Manabí Province

Playa Los Frailes by Sol Y Mar Machailla, on Flickr

Quito City

REGISTRO CIVIL by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


GRAFITIS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Life

Landscape Yellow Beach by Ministerio Turismo Ecuador., on Flickr


 by Ministerio Turismo Ecuador., on Flickr


Galapagos-iguana marina con lagarta de lava-9-08-MC_3 004 by Ministerio Turismo Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Blossom, Yellow Flowers, Guayacan Tree in Loja Province

FLORECIMIENTO GUAYACANES - PAMPAS162 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


FLORECIMIENTO GUAYACANES MANGAHURCO023 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


FLORECIMIENTO GUAYACANES - CAZADEROS107 by amalavida.tv, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Riobamba City, Chimborazo Province

CON LA REHABILITACIÓN DE LAS CALLES DE RIOBAMBA, MÁS DE 226.000 HABITANTES SERÁN BENEFICIADOS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


CON LA REHABILITACIÓN DE LAS CALLES DE RIOBAMBA, MÁS DE 226.000 HABITANTES SERÁN BENEFICIADOS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


CON LA REHABILITACIÓN DE LAS CALLES DE RIOBAMBA, MÁS DE 226.000 HABITANTES SERÁN BENEFICIADOS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil City

Roscoe Boulevard by richiboq, on Flickr


Samborondon_ingreso by turismosamborondon, on Flickr


Guayaquil by Michael Müller, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishing Port, Jaramijó Town, Manabí Province

INAUGURACIÓN PUERTO PESQUERO JARAMIJÓ, MANABÍ, 12 DE MARZO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


PUERTO PESQUERO JARAMIJÓ, MANABÍ, 12 DE MARZO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr

Highlands

DSC_0254 by lucy mui, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

Día de los Santos Inocentes by gtresproducciones11, on Flickr


A la voz del Carnaval todo el mundo se levanta!!! by gtresproducciones11, on Flickr

Boat

Buque Escuela Guayas en Salinas by luisbajanai, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chimborazo Volcano, Chimborazo Province

El Chimborazo by Diego Ramón Ledesma, on Flickr

Jungle, Napo Province

Jungle on the Rio Napo, Ecuador by alschim, on Flickr

Sanctuary, Biblián Town, Cañar Province

Biblián: Santuario de la Virgen del Rocío by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Theatre, Samborondon City, Guayas Province

DSC00327 by el_visigodo, on Flickr

Antisana Volcano

[el volcan Antisana] by seboblavie, on Flickr

Quilotoa Lagoon

365 days project- day 68# 07/08/2013 [La laguna del Quilotoa] by seboblavie, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

_N6A9194 copy by topshowsecuador, on Flickr


Pandora Tour por el camino by topshowsecuador, on Flickr


Melendi y Jarabe de Palo 2015 by topshowsecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*AMAZING* thread!!!! Keep the pics coming!!! :cheers:


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Reserva Ecologica El Angel - Carchi*









*Llacao - Azuay*









*Pastaza*







[/CENTER]


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Jess Stone, Jazz Singer, Quito City

020315_SAD_CULT_JOSS_STONE_EDI-33 by santiago aguirre, on Flickr

Slash, Quito City

SLASH EN QUITO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr

Gymnastics Kids

221012_EQUIPO_JUVENIL_DE_GIMNASIA_CONCENTRACION_DEPORTIVA_DE_PICHINCHA_SAD_8624 by santiago aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Fireworks in Latacunga, Cotopaxi Province

ENTREGA DEL PASO LATERAL SALCEDO LATACUNGA, COTOPAXI, 26 MARZO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr

Woman from Riobamba, Chimborazo Province

RIOBAMBA, 21 MARZO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr

Family in Waterfront, Guayaquil 

FAMILIA GUAYACA by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City

292_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


024_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


973_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Quito City

selfit by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


buseteando by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


cachorro by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beach in Esmeraldas Province

BELLESA by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


Familia by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


Playa by Xiniestrox, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto Villamil, Galápagos Province

869_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


1045_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


045_edited-1 by arx7, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Zapotillo, Loja Province

Zapotillo, Loja, Ecuador by KarenRodriguezA, on Flickr


Zapotillo, Loja, Ecuador by KarenRodriguezA, on Flickr


Zapotillo, Loja, Ecuador by KarenRodriguezA, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Dog Rescue in Portovelo City, El Oro Province

Bomberos de Portovelo rescataron a un perro en el Río Amarillo by GOBERNACIÓN EL ORO, on Flickr


Bomberos de Portovelo rescataron a un perro en el Río Amarillo by GOBERNACIÓN EL ORO, on Flickr


Bomberos de Portovelo rescataron a un perro en el Río Amarillo by GOBERNACIÓN EL ORO, on Flickr

They deserve an extra photo 

Bomberos de Portovelo rescataron a un perro en el Río Amarillo by GOBERNACIÓN EL ORO, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Portovelo, El Oro Province

PORTOVELO, (EL ORO) by Banco del Estado Ecuador, on Flickr

Riobamba, Chimborazo Province

RIOBAMBA RECIBE DESEMBOLSO DE USD. 627.282 PARA INCREMENTAR COBERTURA PARA EL SISTEMA DE AGUA POTABLE. 12 FEBRERO 2015 by Banco del Estado Ecuador, on Flickr

Portoviejo, Manabí Province

El Puente Real, una obra para agilitar el tráfico en Portoviejo by Banco del Estado Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Guayaquil 

DIA INTERNACIONAL DEL DEPORTE by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


Teatro - Theater - Théâtre by NestaSC, on Flickr


PROCESIÓN CRISTO DEL CONSUELO by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy Week, Quito City

JESUS DEL GRAN PODER by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


JESUS DEL GRAN PODER by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


JESUS DEL GRAN PODER by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy Week, Ballenita Town, Santa Elena Province

BAÑO DE LA CRUZ by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


BAÑO DE LA CRUZ by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


BAÑO DE LA CRUZ by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Fanesca, traditional dish of Holy Week

FANESCAS ECUATORIANAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


FANESCAS ECUATORIANAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


FANESCAS ECUATORIANAS by AgenciaAndes, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Convento de Sto. Domingo - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Contigo Señor. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Iglesia de La Compañía de Jesús - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ibarra, Imbabura Province

Basílica de La Dolorosa - Ibarra - by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Grupo de Danza del Colegio San Francisco - Ibarra. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


El día de trueque es también de fiesta - Caranqui - Ibarra. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Flowers 

Flores para tu llegada. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Flores de nuestro sendero. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Flores bellas para el espíritu. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Carchi Province

Parque de San Gabriel - Carchi - Ecuador. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Monumento al Libertador Simón Bolívar. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr

Cayambe Volcano

Volcán Cayambe 2 - Ecuador. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Street in Cotacachi, Imbabura Province

Calle de Cotacachi - Imbabura - Ecuador. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


Cotacachi de tradiciones y leyendas. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr

Otavalo

Sábado de feria - Otavalo - Ecuador. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Near Puerto Lopez Town, Manabí Province

Milu Pin, on Flickr

Street in Quito 

Calle La Ronda - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr

Playing, Guayaquil

GUAYAQUIL MALECON 2000 by Daddy Bucko, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

3623034252_7490138f30_b by galahad_2, on Flickr


IMG_7987 by galahad_2, on Flickr

Street in Cuenca City

Avenida Loja-2v by galahad_2, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Dance Ecuador!

Manta City, Manabí Province

"ECUADOR EJERCÍTATE" Lanzamiento 2015, Manabí by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Esmeraldas City, Esmeraldas Province

Olimpiadas Sector Publico Esmeraldas 2015 by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Guayaquil 

El Sector Social se unió a la campaña "Te Quiero Sano Ecuador" by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Surf Contest in Montañita Town, Santa Elena Province

Alas 2015"Mimi Barona, segunda fecha del circuito nacional. by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


Alas 2015"Mimi Barona, segunda fecha del circuito nacional. by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


Alas 2015"Mimi Barona, segunda fecha del circuito nacional. by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More Dance
Cuenca City, Azuay Province

"ECUADOR EJERCÍTATE" Lanzamiento 2015 CEAR, Cuenca by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Dancing

Ecuador Ejercítate vuelve en todo el país by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Guayaquil

"ECUADOR EJERCÍTATE"Lanzamiento Nacional by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy to see this
Portoviejo City, Manabí Province

Primer Paranacional de Tenis de Campo - Portoviejo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


Primer Paranacional de Tenis de Campo - Portoviejo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


Primer Paranacional de Tenis de Campo - Portoviejo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More People and Activities
Guayaquil 

Feria Ciudadana en parque Samanes by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


Feria Ciudadana en parque Samanes by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr

Salinas City

Copa América de Triatlón. by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Sea Lions, Galápagos Province

Sea lions basking 2 by Kate Waselkov, on Flickr

Amazon People in Puyo City, Pastaza Province

Enlace Ciudadano 415 - Puyo by Desarrollo Amazónico Ecuador, on Flickr

School Girl, Pastaza Province

Agenda Presidencial en Pastaza by Desarrollo Amazónico Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Los Ilinizas

Los Ilinizas.Ecuador ©Juan Zurita 2011 by Juan Zurita | Fotografía, on Flickr

Beach in Manta City, Manabí Province

Segundo encuentro de pesquería del Pacífico by Ministerio Agricultura, Ganadería, Acuacultura y , on Flickr

Highway in the Andes

APERTURA DEL PASO LATERAL LATACUNGA- SALCEDO by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Unity in our Differences

Desfile Estudiantil por los 458 años de fundación de Cuenca by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by Ministerio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


Unidad Educativa Mushuk Pakari byMinisterio Educación Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Road from Guaranda to Ambato, Highland Region

Vía Guaranda - Ambato by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


Vía Guaranda - Ambato by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr

Road from Playas to Data, Coastal Region

Vía Playas - Data - Posorja by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice updates et :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Bravo!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Cae la noche en Guayaquil by luisbajanai, on Flickr


Perspectiva parque by caritoorawr, on Flickr


Untitled by caritoorawr, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RotoFest 2015, Cuenca City


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RotoFest 2015, Cuenca

ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RotoFest 2015, Cuenca

ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2015 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RotoFest 2014, Loja City, Loja Province

ROTOFEST 2014 * by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2014 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2014 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

RotoFest 2014 Loja City

ROTOFEST 2014 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr


ROTOFEST 2014 by ROTOFEST, on Flickr

Loja City

Loja Ecuador by M&MdelEcuador, on Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next page


----------



## richard manaba (Nov 26, 2011)

thank u .Nice picturesssss


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Santa Cruz, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Deep Blue Sea, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Isabela island, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More Galápagos!

Isla Fernandina, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Isabela island, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Isla Fernandina, Galapagos Islands, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Cuenca, Azuay Province

Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More About Cuenca

Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


Cuenca, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Riverfront, Guayaquil 

Malecón ciudad del Río. Guayaquil by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr

Salinas' Beachfront

Salinas-Ecuador_175 by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr

Coffee Plantations near Guayaquil

PLANTACION CAFE DE AROMA HACIENDA TERRON by Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pier, Salinas

Salinas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr

Olón Beach

Olón Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr

Solar Panels in Plantations near Guayaquil

PLANTACION CAFE DE AROMA HACIENDA TERRON by Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Street in Cuenca

Cuenca by Howard Wood, en Flickr

Flags of the 24 Provinces

MANABÍ, 5 JUNIO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Quito

Al Trabajo en Bici #123 by Cancillería del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazon Rainforest

Creek by oleadam, en Flickr


Rainbow by oleadam, en Flickr

Jummy Piraña

Piranha by oleadam, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Girl in the Creek, Guayaquil

ANGGIE AVEGNO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr

Pet your Iguana! Guayaquil

Galapagos-RichardStJohn.com - 003B by Richard St. John, en Flickr

Back to the 60's Guayaquil

Guayaquil by JOSE OVIEDO, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos' People

Galapagos-RichardStJohn.com - 129 by Richard St. John, en Flickr


Galapagos-RichardStJohn.com - 125 by Richard St. John, en Flickr


Galapagos-RichardStJohn.com - 130 by Richard St. John, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ibarra,. Imbabura Province

IBARRA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

Quito City

JUEGOS NACIONALES by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

Typical Car Crash, Quito

ACCIDENTE EN LA SIMON BOLIVAR by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Ibarra City, Imbabura Province

IBARRA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


IBARRA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


IBARRA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More Quito, Church in Guapulo

GUAPULO by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

San Francisco Convent, Quito

_GUS9155 by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

Carnival

CARNAVAL DE AMAGUAÑA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian TV Show

NUEVA TEMPORADA DEL CLUB DE LA MAÑANA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

Jewish in Ecuador

CONMEMORACION ANUAL POR LAS VICTIMAS DEL HOLOCAUSTO by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr

Muslim in Ecuador

PARQUE URBANO QMANDA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Daily Life

PARQUE URBANO QMANDA by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


SEGUNDA VALIA DE KARTING by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


CONVENTO DE SAN JUAN by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian Singers

MIS BANDAS NACIONALES by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


MIS BANDAS NACIONALES by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


MIS BANDAS NACIONALES by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Life in the Jungle, Pastaza Province

VISITA SARAYAKU by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


VISITA SARAYAKU by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


VISITA SARAYAKU by Gustavo Guaman, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Chayanne - En todo estaré Tour - Guayaquil by Top Shows Ecuador, en Flickr


Ecuador Ejercítate activó en el Centro de Reclusión Social de Mujeres de Guayaquil by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr

Bread made by prisoners at Guayauil's Jail

Se realizó recorrido por Centros de Rehabilitación Social de Guayaquil by Gobernación del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice thread et?


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Nice thread et?


Thank You


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

From now I'll post a music video on the top of each page. I hope you like it.  
Rondando Tu Esquina by Daniel Páez (ecuadorian)


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

Salinas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr

Illiniza Mountain, Cotopaxi Province

Illiniza Sud - the descent by AGTphotos, en Flickr

San Cristóbal, Galápagos Province

San Cristobal by Christian H., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Riobamba City, Chimborazo Province

Marimba Dance by Galo Andrés Sánchez, en Flickr


Gold hour by Galo Andrés Sánchez, en Flickr


dance by Galo Andrés Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People from all over Ecuador

Inti raymi en Quito - Cancillería Ecuador by Ministerio Cultura y Patrimonio, en Flickr


ella by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


AL TRABAJO EN BICI 124 by Cancillería del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto López Beach Town, Manabí Province

Puerto Lopez Ecuador by Courtney Morkes, en Flickr


Puerto Lopez Ecuador by Courtney Morkes, en Flickr


Puerto Lopez Ecuador by Courtney Morkes, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Running For Health, Education and Elderly, Guayaquil

Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Running For Health, Education and Elderly, Guayaquil

Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


Carrera 5k Amigos de la Junta by Productora Infinito, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Spot, Guayaquil

PlazaLagosOK by Productora Infinito, en Flickr

Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

Ambato nocturno by Carlos E. Arellano V., en Flickr

Azogues City, Cañar Province

Parque Central Azogues en la noche by Gabriel Fajardo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Jail

Ecuador Ejercítate realizó bailoterapia en el Centro de Detención Provisional de Guayaquil by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr

Roads

VÍA COTALÓ CAHUAJI by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr

Kindergarten

MIES LANZA CAMPAÑA INFANTIL by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Indeed nice thread ET.......You have shown us a diverse and beautiful country......no wonder it's such a great tread.....It's has become one of my favorites that I'm compelled too view..:banana::banana2::banana::banana2::banana:


----------



## richard manaba (Nov 26, 2011)

my favorite thread...Ecuador is a paradise on the earth..... thank u ET. very proud to be ecuadorian.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Love this thread! Keep the pix coming! :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

midrise said:


> Indeed nice thread ET.......You have shown us a diverse and beautiful country......no wonder it's such a great tread.....It's has become one of my favorites that I'm compelled too view..:banana::banana2::banana::banana2::banana:





richard manaba said:


> my favorite thread...Ecuador is a paradise on the earth..... thank u ET. very proud to be ecuadorian.





JuanPaulo said:


> Love this thread! Keep the pix coming! :cheers:



Thank you all !!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuadorian Biodiversity

Ringed Kingfisher (Megaceryle torquata) by Jon Lowes, en Flickr


Sparkling Violetear (Colibri coruscans) by Jon Lowes, en Flickr


Hooded Mountain-Tanager (Buthraupis montana cucullata) by Jon Lowes, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

River in Bucay, Guayas Province

Bucay by Jorge Burrezo, en Flickr

House in El Cajas, Azuay Province

Parque Nacional "El Cajas" (Ecuador) by Jorge Burrezo, en Flickr

View of El Tambo Town, Cañar Province

El Tambo (Ecuador) by Jorge Burrezo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

House in Durán City, Guayas Province

Durán by Jorge Burrezo, en Flickr

Giant Tortoise, Galápagos Province

I Ate the Hare by Gary Price, en Flickr

Pier, Puerto López Town, Manabí Province

Muelle de Pto. Lopez by Christian Castro, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

La amistad ! by Christian Castro, en Flickr


Arte libre by Christian Castro, en Flickr


Visita de la Ministra a la Zona 6 - Provincia del Cañar by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

GLBTI Pride, Guayaquil City

Marcha del orgullo GLBTI by Jorge Luis Gaibor Zumba, en Flickr


Marcha del orgullo GLBTI by Jorge Luis Gaibor Zumba, en Flickr


Marcha del orgullo GLBTI by Jorge Luis Gaibor Zumba, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

San Francisco Church, Quito

Iglesia de San Francisco by angheloflores, en Flickr

Los Frailes Beach, Manabí Province

Playa Tortuga by angheloflores, en Flickr

Wolf Island, Galápagos Province

20150812-2071 by Chuck Babbitt, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

El Altar

Trek to El Altar by Cédric Charest, en Flickr

Concert in Atacames, Esmerladas Province

Concierto 1x1 Atacames by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr

School Kids, Quito City

Jornada “Eleva tus derechos” en Quito by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Concert in Portoviejo City, Manabí Province

SUPERCOM rindió homenaje a Manabí con el concierto '1x1' by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


29 by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


SUPERCOM rindió homenaje a Manabí con el concierto '1x1' by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Concert in Loja City, Loja Province

Feria Concierto 1x1 en Loja by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


Feria Concierto 1x1 en Loja by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


Feria Concierto 1x1 en Loja by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Different Places

REPRESA DAUVIN by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


Malecón 2000 by Cinthia León, en Flickr


Cotopaxi erupting by Paolo Lucciola, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Whales, Manabí Province

Honeymoon Ecuador - Chang Samaniego Agosto 2015 byDavid Chang, en Flickr


Honeymoon Ecuador - Chang Samaniego Agosto 2015 by David Chang, en Flickr


Honeymoon Ecuador - Chang Samaniego Agosto 2015 by David Chang, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Athletics

20150828 Atletismo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


20150828 Atletismo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


20150828 Atletismo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Beach, Los Frailes Beach, Manabí Province

frailes 1 by Johan Loor Romero, en Flickr


frailes 5 by Johan Loor Romero, en Flickr


frailes 6 by Johan Loor Romero, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Montañita Beach, Santa Elena Province

Playa Montañita by Skip Motion, en Flickr


Montañita - Ecuador by Nicolás Leal, en Flickr


sunset_montanita_Tweddle-1 by Paola Zambrano, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Love ecuadorian Contrasts

Highlands Region

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Cotopaxi, summit, tourists, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0305 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr

Coast Region

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Coast, beach, Puerto Lopez, photography Sebastian Oquendo0011 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr

Amazonas Region

, South America, Ecuador, Amazon, Cuyabeno, Sunset, River ,tourist, photography Sebastian Oquendo, 02670284 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Coast Region

Whale watching, photography by Sebastian Oquendo,animals, Whale 0230 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Beach, Canoa, surf, sunset, photography by Sebastian Oquendo , 0040 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Canoa, Paragliding, Aeral Photography, photography by Sebastian Oquendo , 0057 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Highlands Region

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Imbabura, Imbabura volcano, indian, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0256 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Cotopaxi, hiking, tourists, photography by Sebastian Oquendo. 0309 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Train, Train in Ecador, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0203 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazonas Region

SNapo, Añangu Lagoon, Napo wildlife center, Landscape, Aerial photography, Lagoon, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0312 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Amazon, Napo, river, Landscape, Aerial, photography by Sebastian Oquendo 0316 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Amazon, Napo, Quichua Comunity, photography by Alfonso Tandazo, 0238 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Islands Region

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Galapagos, animals, bird, flamingos, photography by Sebastian Oquendo0296 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Galapagos, tourists, photography by Sebastian Oquendo0293 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Galapagos, animals, tortoise, photography by Sebastian Oquendo , 0450 by Surtrek South American Travel, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Guayaquil City

Carlos Luis Morales, entre otros. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


Emelec y su Hinchda by edwin aldrin verdesoto flores, en Flickr


Ingenios se toma Guayaquil by Educación Superior Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Calle numa Pompillo by Doryan Jara, en 


Cerro Santa Ana by Doryan Jara, en Flickr


Nocturno by Luis David Bajaña, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito City

Looking through Quito II by Daniel Romo, en Flickr


Quito by night by angheloflores, en Flickr


Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús - Quito, Ecuador. by krossover photo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

First Day of School, Highlands Region

AÑO LECTIVO 2015-2016 by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


NUEVO AÑO LECTIVO 2015-2016 by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


NUEVO AÑO LECTIVO 2015-2016 by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Daniel Paez-Que Nadie Sepa Mi Sufrir


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Public Hospital in Paquisha Town, Zamora Chinchipe Province

PAQUISHA, ZAMORA CHINCHIPE, 05 OCTUBRE 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Llama

Lama glama by Yerko Bustillos, en Flickr

Galápagos' Airport in San Cristóbal

AEROPUERTO ECOLÓGICO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Power of Nature, Pichincha Province

Cotopaxi volcano eruption (Explored) by Henri Leduc, en Flickr

Isla de La Plata, Manabí Province

Blue-Footed Booby (Sula nebouxii) by Albert Michaud, en Flickr

Ozogoche Lagoon, Chimborazo Province

Ozogoche 2015 by Esteban Barrera, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Afternoon in Guayaquil

El final de un mañana mejor by Chruistian vidal, en Flickr

Cayambe Volcano, Imbabura Province

VOLCÁN CAYAMBE - Desde la carretera San Pablo - Zuleta by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr

Seen From the Road

VOLCÁN CAYAMBE - Desde la carretera San Pablo - Zuleta by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Night in Quito

Super Moon / Quito / Ecuador by Daniel Balarezo, en Flickr

Cotacachi Town, Imbabura Province

Cotacachi Equinoccial by Sebastian Rodriguez, en Flickr

Beautiful Spot in Cotacachi

Cotacachi, flores y artesanías. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Montañita Beach, Santa Elena Province

playa de Montañita Ecuador by Johnny Chunga

Street Art, Quito

Centro Grande Performers by Alex Bentley, en Flickr

Protest in Quito

Dejen pasar. by Jose Sarzosa, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

Alegría en Cangahua - Pichincha - Ecuador by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


1 de mayo by Jose Sarzosa, en Flickr


Sábado de feria 5 - Otavalo - Ecuador. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

Playas de Pedernales - Manabi Ecuador by Sacha Green, en Flickr


Lady in red. by Jose Sarzosa, en Flickr


Colorful People of Quito by Monique Lizarzaburu, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manabí Province

Walk by Daniel Balarezo, en Flickr

La Ronda, Quito

Calle La Ronda - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr

Contrasts

MCondo by Jose Sarzosa, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Independence Day, Guayaquil

FIESTAS DE GUAYAQUIL by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


DESFILE ESTUDIANTIL, INDEPENDENCIA DE GUAYAQUIL, GUAYAS, 09 DE OCTUBRE 2015. by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


PARADA MILITAR EN HOMENAJE A GUAYAQUIL, GUAYAS, 09 DE OCTUBRE 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

OFRENDA FLORAL POR 195 AÑOS DE ANIVERSARIO DE INDEPENDENCIA DE GUAYAQUIL by Ministerio Defensa Ecuador, en Flickr


PARADA MILITAR by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


OFRENDA FLORAL by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Balcony, Guayaquil

195 años de independencia- Guayaquil Ecuador by andrea luna beaven, en Flickr


Pacoa, beac view by Edgar Lama, en Flickr


 by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

La Libertad City, Santa Elena Province

La Libertad, Cantón de la Provincia de Santa Elena Ecuador by Time for English School, en Flickr


La Libertad, Cantón de la Provincia de Santa Elena Ecuador by Time for English School, en Flickr


La Libertad, Cantón de la Provincia de Santa Elena Ecuador by Time for English School, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Santa Cruz, Galápagos Province

TriGalápagos 2015 - Isla Santa Cruz by amalavida.tv, en Flickr


TriGalápagos 2015 - Isla Santa Cruz by amalavida.tv, en Flickr


TriGalápagos 2015 - Isla Santa Cruz by amalavida.tv, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Soccer Match

ECUADOR vs BOLIVIA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


ECUADOR vs BOLIVIA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


ECUADOR vs BOLIVIA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

DSC_1588 by Lucy M, en Flickr


HINCHAS ECUADOR-BOLIVIA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


DSC_1629 by Lucy M, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Otavalo City, Imbabura Province

Otavalo: Parque Simón Bolívar by travellingrat, en Flickr

Nuns

nuns by chaiwalla, en Flickr

Napo Province

Casa del suizo by Juanka Salgado, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City

TURI 1 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr


TURI 12 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr

Quito

Quito, Ecuador. Centro histórico. by Maximiliano Dobladez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

State School in the Coast Region

Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio Carlos María Castro by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr

First Day of School!

Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio Carlos María Castro by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr


Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio Carlos María Castro by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

State School in the Amazonas Region

Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio “Arutam” en El Pangui by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr


Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio “Arutam” en El Pangui by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr


Presidente de la República inauguró la Unidad Educativa del Milenio “Arutam” en El Pangui by Ecuador Estrategico, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful Ecuador! Keep the pictures coming! :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guyacanes Trees in Loja Province

Flowering guayacanes in Loja by alien x 2000, en Flickr

Galápagos Province

Ecuador in a coconut shell by Silas berrier, en Flickr


Ecuador in a coconut shell by Silas berrier, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil 

La Concha Acústica, nueva sede del arte en Guayaquil by Ministerio Cultura y Patrimonio, en Flickr

Loja City, Loja Province

LOJA: CIUDAD DE ENCANTO Y TRADICIÓN by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


LOJA: CIUDAD DE ENCANTO Y TRADICIÓN by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuador Ejercítate 5K Salitre by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Sin título by Juan Sebastian Urrea, en Flickr


FESTIVAL POR EL DÍA MUNDIAL DEL MIGRANTE by Cancillería del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos sea lion mother and pup on Floreana Island, Ecuador by Tho Tran, en Flickr


Blue footed boobies by Linda Blackett, en Flickr


flat out marine iguana by Linda Blackett, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Las Peñas - Guayaquil by Luis David Bajaña, en Flickr


Guayaquil by edson suntaxi, en Flickr


Guayaquil by Damien Rossetti, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ibarra, Imbabura Province

Centro Cultural El Cuartel 3 - Ibarra. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr

Hacienda

20151030 - Cayambe 046-2.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, en Flickr

Hacienda's Inside

20151101 - Hacienda Zuleta 093 by Rómulo Rejón, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Soccer Match

Y la pasión, no se termina! by Albo75, en Flickr

Galápagos Sea

Islands - Ecuador! by jlsjanice, en Flickr

Olón Beach, Santa Elena Province

MontanitaEcuador - Boyd Hendrikse by Boyd Hendrikse, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

ChurchAndConventOfSaintFrancis-1250.jpg by Dagget2, en Flickr


BancoCentralDelEcuador-1238.jpg by Dagget2, en Flickr


IglesiaDeLaCompaniaDeJesus-1236.jpg by Dagget2, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Napo Province (Amazonas Region)

Carrera 5K activó a Napo, Pichincha y Orellana by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Carrera 5K activó a Napo, Pichincha y Orellana by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Carrera 5K activó a Napo, Pichincha y Orellana by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazonas Region

Equateur - 15ème jour - Fin de l'amazonie by @lain G, le retour !, en Flickr


Equateur - 12ème jour - dans la jungle by @lain G, le retour !, en Flickr


Equateur - 12ème jour - l'Amazonie by @lain G, le retour !, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas Town, Guaranda Province

Salinas de Guaranda, Ecuador by Boyd Hendrikse, en Flickr

Azuay Province

SRGB0781 by Kevin Demers, en Flickr

Galápagos

DSC_7406__BAIXA by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Street Fair, Guayaquil 

Feria la Fresca by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Feria la Fresca by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Feria la Fresca by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

DSC_7458_Baixa by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


DSC_7370_Baixa by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


DSC_5890_Baixa by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Andando by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr

Galápagos

 by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


DSC_7378_Baixa by Giovani Cordioli, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

:carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot:

*¡ Felices Fiestas para Todos !

Happy Holidays to you All !
*
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos' Life

Sally Lightfoot by pjah73, en Flickr


Galapagos Land Iguana by pjah73, en Flickr


The Large Painted Locust 1 by pjah73, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Same, Esmeraldas Province

Daniel - Same, Ecuador by Johan Manuel Morales, en Flickr

Loja City, Loja Province

Plaza de San Sebatián by Municipio de Loja, en Flickr

Pichincha Province

Ilinizas volcano by Boyd Hendrikse, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Olón Beach, Santa Elena Province

playa de Olón Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


playa de Olón Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


playa de Olón Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City

Cathedral Mueum _2261 by Howard Koons, en Flickr


Cuenca by brightonj, en Flickr

House in Quito

Equateur - 21 ème jour by @lain G, le retour !, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Andean Region

Residentes - Laguna de Quilotoa by Peter Granadillo, en Flickr


Botanical Garden at Pumapungo_2328 by Howard Koons, en Flickr

Coast Region

 by GaryAScott, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazonas Rainforest

Oriente Amazonico de Ecuador by yago1.com Ya Go, en Flickr

Blue Sky

INICIOS DE TRABAJO EN LA ESTACION DEL METRO SAN FRANCISCO by FOTÓGRAFOS UIO ET, en Flickr

Road to Puéllaro

PARROQUIA PUÉLLARO by FOTÓGRAFOS UIO ET, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

CAPILLA ARDIENTE DE MILITARES by FOTÓGRAFOS UIO ET, en Flickr

Manabí Province

_MG_3817 by arturo loaiza, en Flickr

Main Square in Chordeleg, Azuay Province

20160319-IMG_1386.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Devil's Nose Train, Chimborazo Province

20160318-IMG_2557.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr

Ingapirca Ruins, Cañar Province

20160318-IMG_2653.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr

Public Park in Cuenca City

20160315-IMG_2413.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Cuenca

20160314-IMG_2341.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr


20160314-IMG_2334.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr


20160315-IMG_2364.jpg by Barbara_BC, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Punta Carola, San Cristóbal, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Puerto Baquerizo Moreno, San Cristóbal, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Kicker Rock, San Cristóbal, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Punta Suárez, Española, Galpagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Bahia Gardner, Española, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Punta Suárez, Española, Galpagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Punta Cormorant, Floreana, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Post Office Bay, Floreana, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


Giant Tortoise, Santa Cruz, Galapagos by ser_is_snarkish, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Canoa Beach, Manabí Province

surf Canoa Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


Canoa Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


Canoa Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Canoa Beach, Manabí Province

Canoa Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


Canoa Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


Playas Ecuador by Johnny Chunga, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Playas, Guayas Province

Playas by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Playas by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr

Viudas (Widows), New Year's ecuadorian Tradition

Viudas de Olon by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

New Year's Celebration in Salinas, Santa Elena Province

Año nuevo by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Año nuevo by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Año nuevo by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Viudas in Olón Beach, Santa Elena Province

Viudas de Olon by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Viudas de Olon by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Viudas de Olon by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People

ORNADAS DE PREVENCION FAMILIAR COMUNITARIA - MONTAÑITA by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Ecuador_0388 by Quinto Sol Photography, en Flickr


JORNADAS DE PREVENCION FAMILIAR COMUNITARIA - FLOR DE BASTIÓN by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next page 
Siguiente Página


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Algo Más-Maykel (cantante ecuatoriano)
Something Else-Maykel (ecuadorian singer)


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Remero Gabriel Solá clasificado a los JJ.OO. by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


 by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


 by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Catedral Metropolitana de Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


Martes de nubes. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


Ecuador_3067 by Quinto Sol Photography, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great and colorful updates...Always good too see this beautiful country and it's people..


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

We know from the pictures the beauty of this country....Now with the recent tragedy, the beauty of it's people will be evident....God Bless you..reach:..:heart::heart::grouphug::heart::heart:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

midrise said:


> We know from the pictures the beauty of this country....Now with the recent tragedy, the beauty of it's people will be evident....God Bless you..reach:..:heart::heart::grouphug::heart::heart:


Thank you a lot I live in Guayaquil it was horrible the seconds the earthquake lasted I can't even imagine what terrifying it was for the people near the epicenter.


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil, Ecuador by Thomas Porostocky, en Flickr

Cotopaxi

Cotopaxi - Ecuador by Luis Alcivar, en Flickr


Calm before the storm 3 by Luis Alcivar, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pichincha Province

Nono Valley - Ecuador by Luis Alcivar, en Flickr


Booted Raquet-tail - Ocreatus underwoodii - female by Luis Alcivar, en Flickr

Cuenca City

Cuenca- Ecuador by Veronica Leguizamon, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manabí Province :'(

TERREMOTO CANTÓN JAMA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


TERREMOTO CANTÓN JAMA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


TERREMOTO PORTOVIEJO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manabí :'(

TERREMOTO PORTOVIEJO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


TERREMOTO PORTOVIEJO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


TERREMOTO PORTOVIEJO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pichincha Province

La Gabriela Waterfall at Milpe Lodge by George Cruz, en Flickr


Erythrina ulei, Fabaceae by Andreas Kay, en Flickr

Ibarra Province

Paisaje campestre. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

_Gal_pagos_sea_lion_and_pup__R_bida_Island__Gal_pagos_Islands__Ecuador____Pete_OxfordMinden_Pictures______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, en Flickr


Ecuador_1993_06_Galapagos_09 by GailCnh, en Flickr


Ecuador_1993_06_Galapagos_15 by GailCnh, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazon Jungle

0I7A0724.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


0I7A0758.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


0I7A0750.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Napo Province

0I7A0474.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


0I7A0104.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


0I7A0143.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Ecuador!

Ecuador by Daniel Deichert, en Flickr


Ecuador by Daniel Deichert, en Flickr


Ecuador by Daniel Deichert, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ecuador is...

Health

Ecuador by Daniel Deichert, en Flickr

Faith

Ecuador by Daniel Deichert, en Flickr

Joy

Alegría / happiness by 
Romulo Moya Peralta, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Coast Region

Kids playing in the sunset. by Sasha Popovic, en Flickr


Me by Sasha Popovic, en Flickr


People by Sasha Popovic, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Para mí by Fausto Miño


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

School Kids

Presentación de actividades del proyecto ‘Ecuador Ejercitate’ para escuelas rurales y de educación especializada by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr

Llamas, Azuay Province

Llamas by David Brossard, en Flickr

Andean Train with Tourists, Tungurahua Province

Our Traveling Companions by David Brossard, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazonas 

OCASO - SILUETAS by Jorge Vera, en Flickr

Ibarra City, Imbabura Province

Ibarra, Imbabura - Ecuador by Christian Celi, en Flickr

Iguana, Galápagos Province

Profile by Mark Diekhans, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

People, Santo Domingo de los Tsáchilas Province

DESFILE 4 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr


Alisson Piedra by Ricardo Silvestre, en Flickr


DESFILE 29 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil 12 by Isaac Silva, en Flickr


Dia de la Niñez y Adolescencia by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Cristhi en Guayaquil - Mayo de 2016 by Hogar de la Madre, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil_Lugares e Historia by Ricardo Medina Ortega, en Flickr


_Lugares e Historia by Ricardo Medina Ortega, en Flickr


MMM_0400 by Mario Garcia Carvajal, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil's Biodiversity

Turtle chariot racing - Parque de las Iguanas, Guayaquil, Ecuador. by One more shot Rog, en Flickr


Scaly close up of a Green Iguana - Guayaquil, Ecuador. by One more shot Rog, en Flickr


Guayaquil, Ecuador by Ryan Anderton, en Flickr


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Hermosa Ecuador


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice, wonderful People


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas City, Santa Elena Province

DSC03961 by el_visigodo, en Flickr


DSC04017 by el_visigodo, en Flickr


DSC03959 by el_visigodo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tungurahua Province

GUARANDA Y AMBATO, RUTAS ANDINAS DEL ECUADOR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


GUARANDA Y AMBATO, RUTAS ANDINAS DEL ECUADOR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Chimborazo Volcano

CHIMBORAZO 2 by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambato City, Tungurahua Province

COLEGIO NACIONAL BOLIVAR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


GUARANDA Y AMBATO, RUTAS ANDINAS DEL ECUADOR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Yummy bread in Ambato!

GUARANDA Y AMBATO, RUTAS ANDINAS DEL ECUADOR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guaranda City, Bolívar Province

VISTA PANORAMICA DE CIUDAD DE GUARANDA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


PARROQUIAS MILENARIAS EN LA RUTA: COLIBRÍ - PIFO - SANTA ROSA DE CUSUBAMBA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


GUARANDA Y AMBATO, RUTAS ANDINAS DEL ECUADOR by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Road from Riobamba to Macas

CONOCE PAISAJES Y GRUTAS RECORRIENDO LA VÍA RIOBAMBA – MACAS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


CONOCE PAISAJES Y GRUTAS RECORRIENDO LA VÍA RIOBAMBA – MACAS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


CONOCE PAISAJES Y GRUTAS RECORRIENDO LA VÍA RIOBAMBA – MACAS by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City, Azuay Province

Bueyes de Madera / Cuenca - Ecuador by Santiago Chamba Cárdenas, en Flickr


Soloano Centro by Stephanie S, en Flickr


Salida Ambiental SDP by Secretaría Distrital Planeación, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Quito from Panecillo by chrisign, en Flickr


Volcano Cotopaxi from Quito, Ecuador by chrisign, en Flickr


Volley familiar by diegographer, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Street Art on the Malecon 2000, Guayaquil, Ecuador. by One more shot Rog, en Flickr


FIESTAS DE GUAYAQUIL by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


Guayaquil antiguo. by José Salvatierra, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Marqués-Eres Lo Que Quiero


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Babahoyo-Los Ríos Province

Rodeo Montuvio Pimocha 2015 by Municipalidad de Babahoyo, en Flickr


Segunda Cabalgata Montuvia by Municipalidad de Babahoyo, en Flickr


Rodeo Montuvio Pimocha 2015 by Municipalidad de Babahoyo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Edificio The Point, Puerto Santana-Guayaquil by Daniel Endara, en Flickr


Atardecer en el Río Guayas by VaneSolórz, en Flickr


PH-BVA #Boeing777 #OrangePride by AeroMundo Magazine, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Quito Tour II 20 (DSC_0749) by Alan Chan, en Flickr

Cuenca

Corte Provincial de Justicia del Azuay #Cuenca #Azuay #Ecuador #CentroHistorico by Bryan Ati Alarcón, en Flickr

Loja Province

DSC_6515 by Jesse Merz, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tungurahua Province

Viaje Ecuador by Germán Sánchez, en Flickr

Chimborazo Province

Viaje Ecuador by Germán Sánchez, en Flickr

Pichincha Province

Conociendo Ecuador by Germán Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Orellana Province

Clay Lick at Yusani National Park by Nancy Tracy, en Flickr


Many-Banded Aracari by Nancy Tracy, en Flickr

Galápagos Province
Blue-Footed Booby by Nancy Tracy, en Flickr


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

This country is fascinating! Too bad the air tickets from here cost a fortune


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ras Siyan said:


> This country is fascinating! Too bad the air tickets from here cost a fortune


Thank you a lot!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Parque historico de Guayaquil parte 2 by roberto aranda, en Flickr


Parque historico de Guayaquil parte 2 by roberto aranda, en Flickr


IMG_20160703_164730 by roberto aranda, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Beach Day!

IMG_20160626_125047 by roberto aranda, en Flickr


IMG_20160626_183149 by roberto aranda, en Flickr


Playas surf by enquepc, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca, Azuay Province

DSC_1999 by sini-b, en Flickr


DSC_1998 by sini-b, en Flickr


DSC_1997 by sini-b, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Iglesia de Santa Bárbara - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


_DSC0962 by Gavan Mitchell, en Flickr


_DSC0955 by Gavan Mitchell, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Coquetería by diegographer, en Flickr


Panecillo by Leandro Muñoz, en Flickr


Quito Tour II 05 (DSC_0610) by Alan Chan, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas, Santa Elena Province

salinas by Abel Stuard Silva Platon, en Flickr

Montañita, Santa Elena Province

Fotografías por Valeska Ávalos Prado. by valeska avalos, en Flickr


Fotografías por Valeska Ávalos Prado. by valeska avalos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from Ecuador :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Sea Lion

ECUADOR-392- by Liberty Seekee, en Flickr


Kevin Mendoza & Rebecca Samaniego by Dustin Sánchez Solórzano, en Flickr


Loves Mommy by Luis David Bajaña, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great, very nice photos from Ecuador :cheers:


Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Leo Rojas-Der einsame Hirte




This song is a must hear


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ibarra-Imbabura Province

Antiguo Cuartel Militar, Ibarra, Ecuador by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


Antiguo Cuartel Militar, Ibarra, Ecuador by Daniel Robles, en Flickr

Puerto López-Manabí Province

ECU_7817.jpg by Sasha Popovic, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Sigchos-Cotopaxi Province

Sigchos by Daniel Robles, en Flickr

La Basílica-Quito

Iglesia de la Básilica by Daniel Robles, en Flickr

Book fair

Feria del libro 2015 by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Festival Terrasónica by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


Mateo Kingman by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


Natalia Lafourcade by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Lago Agrio-Sucumbios Province

Lago Agrio by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


 by EP PETROECUADOR, en Flickr


Lago Agrio by Daniel Robles, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Lago Agrio-Sucumbios Province

Gabinete Itinerante en Lago Agrio, Sucumbios by Secretaría de Gestión de la Política Ecuador, en Flickr

911 Dispatching Centre

Gabinete Itinerante en Lago Agrio, Sucumbios by Secretaría de Gestión de la Política Ecuador, en Flickr


7-03-2016 INAUGURACIÓN UEM CAMILO GALLEGOS DOMINGUEZ LAGO AGRIO-16 by ministerioecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Around Ecuador

20160709-DSC06580.jpg by Michael Brown, en Flickr


20160709-DSC06590.jpg by Michael Brown, en Flickr


Blue-footed booby by François Bianco, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Ras Siyan said:


> This country is fascinating! Too bad the air tickets from here cost a fortune


You need too start saving, it would be a trip of a lifetime too see this beautiful country....Where else do you see blue footed birds along with all the other amazing subjects depicted in these photos??....Thanx ET for posting!!.....and thank God for creating such beauty and LOVE for us too experience..kay:kay::shocked::yes::applause::applause::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

midrise said:


> You need too start saving, it would be a trip of a lifetime too see this beautiful country....Where else do you see blue footed birds along with all the other amazing subjects depicted in these photos??....Thanx ET for posting!!.....and thank God for creating such beauty and LOVE for us too experience..kay:kay::shocked::yes::applause::applause::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Thank you !


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca-Azuay Province

CUENCA- CENTRO HISTORICO 7 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr


Ministro del Deporte presente en la inauguración del Mundialito de los Pobres by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


CUENCA- CENTRO HISTORICO 1 by Patricio Sarmiento Reinoso, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil en Fiesta by Tiffany Benitez, en Flickr


Sana Sana by Carlo X matamoros, en Flickr

IMG_0705 by 
Carlo X matamoros, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Loja City-Loja Province

FERIA PRODUCTIVA SANTIAGO by Municipio de Loja, en Flickr


JUEVES CULTURALES by Municipio de Loja, en Flickr


PROYECTO ESPACIO COLECTIVO by Municipio de Loja, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Zuleta, Imbabura Province

Hacienda Zuleta-50.jpg by erickPDX, en Flickr


Hacienda Zuleta-42.jpg by erickPDX, en Flickr


Hacienda Zuleta-21.jpg by erickPDX, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Lodge in Amazon Rainforest

Lodges by csw27, en Flickr

Zuleta Overview, Imbabura Province

Hacienda Zuleta-6.jpg by erickPDX, en Flickr

Esmeraldas City, Esmeraldas Province

SESIÓN SOLEMNE POR LOS 196 AÑOS DE INDEPENDENCIA DE ESMERALDAS, ESMERALDAS, 05 AGOSTO 2016 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quilotoa Lagoon, Cotopaxi Province

Excursión PUCE SD 2016 01 by PUCE Santo Domingo, en Flickr

San Pablo Lagoon, Imababura Province

La Llama by diegographer, en Flickr

Andean Train

Casa abierta Tren Ecuador 29Jul2016 by TrenEcuador Oficial, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos 

20160403-DSCF4586 by Matthew Slimmer, en Flickr


20160403-DSCF4512 by Matthew Slimmer, en Flickr


20160331-DSCF3204 by Matthew Slimmer, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

GUAYAQUIL VIVIÓ UNA MEGAFIESTA EN HONOR A SU FUNDACIÓN by Gobernación del Guayas, en Flickr


GUAYAQUIL VIVIÓ UNA MEGAFIESTA EN HONOR A SU FUNDACIÓN by Gobernación del Guayas, en Flickr


GUAYAQUIL VIVIÓ UNA MEGAFIESTA EN HONOR A SU FUNDACIÓN by Gobernación del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Parque Histórico de Guayaquil by SERVICIO INMOBILIAR, en Flickr


Parque Histórico de Guayaquil by SERVICIO INMOBILIAR, en Flickr


Ministro del Deporte presente en Inauguración del coliseo de gimnasia artística Fedeguayas by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Dártelo Todo-Daniel Betancourth


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

160714-1906_P1150805 by Jens Mohrmann, en Flickr


160714-1913_P1150818 by 
Jens Mohrmann, en Flickr


Violonchelo by Danny Arte, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Centro Cultural Metropolitano. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


Centro de Quito (Soledad/Locura) N°2 by rikardovejar, en Flickr


Centro de Quito (Soledad/Locura) N°2 by rikardovejar, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto Villamil, Isabela Island, Galápagos Province

Puerto Villamil by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Blue-Footed Boobies & Brown Noddies by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Brown Pelican by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Volcanic Lagoon in the top of the Andes

lets-travel-to-ecuador-with-dario-endara-5 by Bruno Colombi, en Flickr

Cuenca, Azuay Province

3146 (1) by Bruno Colombi, en Flickr

Montecristi, Manabí Province

MONTECRISTI UN LUGAR CON MEMORIA HISTÓRICA Y RIQUEZA NATURAL by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Survivor Kids from Earthquake in New School, Manabí Province

Ruta de la Alegría Manabí by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


Ruta de la Alegría Manabí by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


La “Ruta de la alegría” llega a Pedernales by Superintendencia de la Información y Comunicación, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Zamora, Zamora Chinchipe Province, Amazon Rainforest

ZAMORA CHINCHIPE UN DESTINO CON DIVERSIDAD TURÍSTICA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


ZAMORA CHINCHIPE UN DESTINO CON DIVERSIDAD TURÍSTICA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


ZAMORA CHINCHIPE UN DESTINO CON DIVERSIDAD TURÍSTICA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Zapotillo, Loja Province

Zapotillo A-7 by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Babahoyo City, Los ríos Province

BABAHOYO URBE DE RIQUEZA AGRÍCOLA Y FLUVIAL by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr

Riobamba City, Chimborazo Province

RIOBAMBA Y SU RIQUEZA ARQUITECTÓNICA by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Malecón del Saladao by Lylibeth Coloma, en Flickr


Guayaquil by Universidad Técnica Particular de Loja, en Flickr


116Iguanes, guayaquil, Equateur by geoffrey greslin, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Galápagos Sea Lions by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Rábida Island by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Galápagos Sea Lion by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Valle del Chota, Imbabura Province

VALLE DEL CHOTA - ECUADOR (1) by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr


VALLE DEL CHOTA - ECUADOR (12) by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr


VALLE DEL CHOTA - ECUADOR (8) by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil, Martes 13. by Kevin Alvarado Lopez, en Flickr


Guayaquil, Martes 13. by Kevin Alvarado Lopez, en Flickr


Fiestas de Guayaquil, Sunny day by Sergio Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Otavalo Market, Imbabura Province

Otavalo Market by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr

San Pablo Lake, Imabura Province

Imbabura Volcano by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr

Quito

Quito Tennis & Golf Club by rikardovejar, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Machalilla National Park, Manabí Province

Parque Nacional Machalilla by manel ortega fernandez, en Flickr

El Panecillo, Quito

YAKU CONCERT PH BY STEVE (2 de 32) by Steve Ati, en Flickr

Galápagos Province

Isla Bartolomé, Islas Galápagos, Ecuador by Daniel Balarezo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito Quito !

Cathedral Of Quito by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Plaza Grande by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


Juice Stand by Ryan Hadley, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great updates....:applause::applause::tyty::applause::applause:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Midrise!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

GUAYAQUIL
*George Capwell Stadium
Club Sport Emelec*


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Coast Region

Parque Nacional Machalilla by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr

Highlands Region

Vicuñas by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr

Amazon Region

Cascada Chismosa by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cayambe

Latitude Zero by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr

Colta Lagoon

Laguna de Colta by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr

Chimborazo

Volcán Chimborazo by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Mojanda Lagoons

Lagunas de Mojanda by Leonardo Del Prete, en Flickr

Chone, Manabí Province

Día del Adulto Mayor by GAD Municipal del cantón Chone, en Flickr

Cuyabeno

Silvery woolly monkey ( Lagothrix poeppigii ) by Pito-pito, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chugchilán

Chocho Bean Flowers, Chugchilan, Quilotoa Loop, Ecuador by Alex Tsui, en Flickr

Ecuadorian Orchids

Orchids, Mindo, Ecuador by Alex Tsui, en Flickr

Galápagos

Paisaje Concha Perla Isla Isabela Parque Nacional Galapagos Ecuador 04 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chone, Manabí Province

Día del Adulto Mayor by GAD Municipal del cantón Chone, en Flickr


Día del Adulto Mayor by GAD Municipal del cantón Chone, en Flickr


Día del Adulto Mayor by GAD Municipal del cantón Chone, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pujilí, cotopaxi Province

Pujili by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Pujili by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


ujili by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas, Santa Elena Province

Salinas by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Salinas - La Chocolatera by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Salinas - La Chocolatera by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chimborazo Volcano

On the road to Baños - Chimborazo by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr

Gualaceo, Azuay Province

Gualaceo by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr

Guayaquil

Guayaquil by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca, Azuay Province

Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca, Azuay Province

Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca, Azuay Province

Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Cuenca by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chordeleg Town, Azuay Province

Chordeleg by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Chordeleg by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


Chordeleg by Benoît Drogue, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cotopaxi Volcano

Cotopaxi, Ecuador by Dan Smo, en Flickr


Cotopaxi, Ecuador by Dan Smo, en Flickr


Cotopaxi, Ecuador by Dan Smo, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Napo Province

Lake Pilchicocha by az3, en Flickr


Sacha Lodge by az3, en Flickr


Canopy Bridge, Sacha Lodge by az3, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pichincha Province

Florícola San Antonio, Provincia de Pichincha by BanEcuador B.P., en Flickr


Ministerio del Deporte presente en la clausura de la Semana de la Quinua by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Momento: Cocktail by Mision Familia, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Machala, El Oro Province

El Oro Machala Agro banano 001 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


El Oro Machala 043 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


El Oro Machala 015 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto López, Manabí Province

BALLENAS PUERTO LÓPEZ 004 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


BALLENAS PUERTO LÓPEZ 003 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


BALLENAS PUERTO LÓPEZ 007 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayacanes Trees, Loja Province

GUAYACANES CAZADEROS 2015 034 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


GUAYACANES CAZADEROS 2015 029 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


GUAYACANES CAZADEROS 2015 047 by Ministerio de Turismo Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Next


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tamya Morán-Llaqui Shungulla


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Pastaza Province

Puyo, Km 16 vía MacasEcuador by Kime Aftari, en Flickr


Puyo, Km 16 vía MacasEcuador by Kime Aftari, en Flickr


Puyo, Km 16 vía MacasEcuador by Kime Aftari, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Life

Eterni bambini Columpio del fin del mundo Baños-Ecuador by Danny Carvajal, en Flickr


Montañita -Ecuador by Danny Carvajal, en Flickr


Últimas luces en Peñas Blancas by Charly Torres (Nikolandscape), en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Heaven on Earth, Galápagos Province

Galapagos by Latin Discoveries, en Flickr

Amazonas

Boat expedition by Latin Discoveries, en Flickr


Rainforest river by Latin Discoveries, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Misahualli, Napo Province

Golden girl by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), en Flickr


Misahualli beach by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), en Flickr


Mono by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Above the clouds. by Justin Bastien, en Flickr


The Point by EDG Photography, en Flickr


Mono Machín by EDG Photography, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Quito-240 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


Quito-222 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


Quito-201 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Orellana Province

Lodge-73 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


Lodge-99 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


Lodge-109 by Keith&Denise, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

_DSC1362 by Mark Aikin, en Flickr


_DSC1532 by Mark Aikin, en Flickr


_DSC1314 by Mark Aikin, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

La Perla by Javier Flores, en Flickr


Click Emotions by Ruben Di Marco, en Flickr


Guayaquil 2 by lakewalker, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ciudad Mitad del Mundo, Pichincha Province

DSC04140 by juangallego75, en Flickr

Quito

DJI_0003 by Esteban Mateus, en Flickr


DSC04091 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

DSC04043 by juangallego75, en Flickr


DSC04014 by juangallego75, en Flickr


DSC03716 by juangallego75, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

DSCN5745 by Steffen Möller, en Flickr


DSCN5734 by Steffen Möller, en Flickr


DSCN5622 by Steffen Möller, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Around Ecuador!

Laguna verde amanecer by Sebastian Rodriguez, en Flickr


Iguana Espagnola by wim van de meerendonk, en Flickr


Cotopaxi atardecer efímero by Sebastian Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

More!

Quito cityscape by Reinier Snijders, en Flickr


Cobalt-winged Parakeets (Brotogeris cyanoptera) and Orange-cheeked Parrots (Pyrlia barrabandi), Yasuni National Park, Ecuador by GRID Arendal, en Flickr


Napo river, Yasuni National Park, Ecuador by GRID Arendal, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Zaruma Town, El Oro Province

Zaruma, Ecuador by sini-b, en Flickr


Greater flamingo (Phoenicopterus ruber) by SteveInLeighton's Photos, en Flickr


Helen Clark visits Ecuador by UNDPLAC, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Atacames, Esmeraldas Province

NOCHE CULTURAL EN ATACMES, PROVINCIA DE ESMERALDAS, 20 DE ENERO 2017 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


ENLACE CIUDADANO 509 DESDE ATACAMES EN LA PROVINCIA DE ESMERALDAS, 21 DE ENERO 2017 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Woman in Tungurahua Province

RECORRIDO Y ENTREGA DEL CENTRO DE SALUD TIPO A DE QUISAPINCHA EN TUNGURAHUA, 19 DE ENERO 2017 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

PC090539 by Al B, en Flickr


PC090541 by Al B, en Flickr


PC090522 by Al B, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Diablos in Quito

LOS DIABLOS SE TOMAN QUITO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


LOS DIABLOS SE TOMAN QUITO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


LOS DIABLOS SE TOMAN QUITO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

More pics :bow:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Despedida-Juan Fernando Velasco ft. Samo


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambato, Tungurahua Province

Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambato, Tungurahua Province

Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


Desfile de Carnaval en Ambato by Jose Antonio Villacreses, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Public Hospital in Andean Countryside, Tungurahua Province

REGIÓN CENTRO DEL PAÍS SE BENEFICIA DE NUEVOS Y MODERNOS CENTROS DE SALUD by Ministerio Coordinador de Desarrollo Social Ec, en Flickr


Vicepresidenta(e) Sandra Naranjo, inauguró Centro de Salud Tipo C en Ambato by Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


REGIÓN CENTRO DEL PAÍS SE BENEFICIA DE NUEVOS Y MODERNOS CENTROS DE SALUD by Ministerio Coordinador de Desarrollo Social Ec, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Atacames, Esmeraldas Province

Happy landings by Rick Lewis, en Flickr

Tonsupa, Esmeraldas Province

Bethzabe Sánchez by Dustin Sánchez Solórzano, en Flickr

After Earthquake

MINISTRA DUARTE RECORRIÓ ZONAS DE TONSUPA Y ATACAMES AFECTADAS POR SISMOS by Ministerio Desarrollo Urbano Vivienda Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Salinas, Santa Elena Province

Salinas, Santa Elena, Ecuador by Daniel Guarache, en Flickr


Salinas, Santa Elena, Ecuador by Daniel Guarache, en Flickr


Salinas Ecuador by Dagmar Leon, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guaranda, Bolívar Province

Carnaval Orgullo Bolivarense GUARANDA by Vinicio Coloma, en Flickr


Carnaval Orgullo Bolivarense GUARANDA by Vinicio Coloma, en Flickr


Carnaval Orgullo Bolivarense GUARANDA by Vinicio Coloma, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Playas, Guayas Province

Playas, Ecuador by JUAN FRANCISCO CORDERO, en Flickr

Santa Cruz, Galápagos Province

Valentines (DSC2691) by Daniel Burton, en Flickr

Cuenca, Azuay Province

Cuenca Ecuador by Steve Ferree, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Puerto Villamil, Galápagos Province

Lovely beaches at Puerto Villamil IMG_2178 by Tore, en Flickr

Guayaquil

Las-Penas-Guayaquil-Ecuador-2017--DSC_9731 by Travelers-pm, en Flickr


Promenade-Guayaquil-Ecuador-2017--DSC_9720 by Travelers-pm, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

La brêche by Frederick, en Flickr

Cuenca City

Les dômes bleus de Cuenca by Frederick, en Flickr

Los Andes

La piste sur la crête by Frederick, en Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hermoso país Ecuador, lo visité este año en febrero y me gustó mucho, saludos desde Perú


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

PeruGian12 said:


> Hermoso país Ecuador, lo visité este año en febrero y me gustó mucho, saludos desde Perú


¡Gracias y saludos desde Guayaquil!

Thank you and greetings from Guayaquil!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Friends

Guayaquil by Daniel Color, en Flickr

Puná Island, Guayas Province

subida alta puna by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr

Playas, Guayas Province

Jonathan Chila (El gato chila) 8952 by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Around Ecuador

Culture de riz près de Guayaquil - Equador by Beatrice Noelle, en Flickr


La Cuarta Pared en FIMCBOR by Escuela Superior Politécnica del Litoral, en Flickr


Ministra del Deporte felicita a Patinadores Mundialistas by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Sin título by Dáithí O Maolmhuaidh, en Flickr


Sin título by Dáithí O Maolmhuaidh, en Flickr


Sin título by Dáithí O Maolmhuaidh, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Guayaquil by ArtOfSeeing, en Flickr


Recorrido cementerio de Guayaquil by Guillaume Long, en Flickr


Guayaquil by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

After sunset, Quito by Reinier Snijders, en Flickr


Convento de San Francisco - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


Panorámicas de Quito by Daniel Color, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Centro Histórico by Daniel Color, en Flickr


Centro Histórico by Daniel Color, en Flickr


Centro Histórico by Daniel Color, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

next page
proxima pagina


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey DJ-CNCO (A member of the band is ecuadorian)


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Andes

Les Andes. by Kanaë, en Flickr


Quilotoa. by Kanaë, en Flickr

Pacific Ocean

Pacifique II. by Kanaë, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Islands

Galapagos, Ecuador by cisc1970, en Flickr

Salinas Beach, Santa Elena Province

Veleros by Juan Alfredo Asencio, en Flickr

Salango Beach, Manabí Province

Salango by Juan Alfredo Asencio, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Imbabura Province

Imbabura in the Late Afternoon, Ibarra, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr

Cotopaxi Province

The Twin Ilinizas, Cotopaxi Province, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr

Azuay Province
Atillo lagoons by Henri Leduc, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Santa Ana Hill , Guayaquil

View of Cerro Santa Ana from Isla Santay, Guayaquil, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr

Ingapirca, Cañar Province

Temple of the Sun, Ingapirca, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr

Flower's Market, Cuenca City

Flower Market, Parque de las Flores, Cuenca, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chimborazo Province

Chimborazo - Ecuador by Enfant, en Flickr


NIEVE EN PAPALLACTA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


NIEVE EN PAPALLACTA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cojitambo Valley, Cañar Province

View of the Valley at Cojitambo, Cañar, Ecuador by Angie Drake, en Flickr

Manabí Province

Kitesurf by Danny Arte, en Flickr

Quito

Paseando en Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Shoe Industry, Tungurahua Province

Recorrido Plasticaucho by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


Recorrido Plasticaucho by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


Recorrido Plasticaucho by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Eggs Industry, Tungurahua Province

Visita Bioalimentar by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


Visita Bioalimentar by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


Visita Bioalimentar by Ministerio Industrias Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Riobamba City, Chimborazo Province

Riobamba by hanming_huang, en Flickr


Riobamba by hanming_huang, en Flickr


Riobamba by hanming_huang, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manta City, Manabí Province

DSC_0106 (2) by Paúl Barragán, en Flickr


Mall del Pacífico, MAnta by marino boy, en Flickr


Mall del Pacífico, MAnta by marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Portoviejo, Manabí Province

Inician los Prejuveniles de Voleibol – Juegos Nacionales by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


Portoviejo, 1ero de Agosto de 2017 by Servicio de Contratación de Obras, en Flickr


Inauguración de los Juegos Ancestrales y Autóctonos 2017 en Portoviejo by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr

Guayaquil

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr

Quito

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr

Galápagos Province

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr

The Last One, Lonesome George, Galápagos Province

Galapagos 2017 by Ben M, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Avenida Naciones Unidas Quito, Estadio Olimpico Atahualpa by Stefano Rota, en Flickr


Centro histórico- Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, en Flickr


ORGUIO: Pride Parade Quito 2017 by UK in Ecuador / British Embassy Quito, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

GLBTI Pride Guayaquil

Desfile Orgullo GLBTI by jose roldos, en Flickr


Documentando el cambio by José Salvatierra, en Flickr


The point queer by José Salvatierra, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

GLBTI Pride, Cuenca

Cuenca Pride by Howard Wood, en Flickr


Cuenca Pride by Howard Wood, en Flickr


Cuenca Pride by Howard Wood, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

GLBTI Pride Quito

Orguio 2017 by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


Orguio 2017 by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


Orguio 2017 by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I love all your photos! Great job! :cheers:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> I love all your photos! Great job! :cheers:


Gracias!
Thank you!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey DJ-CNCO


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

Quito by Christian Bolfing, en Flickr

Zamora City, Zamora Chinchipe Province

Ciudad de Zamora, Ecuador by max coronel, en Flickr

Cuicocha Lagoon, Imbabura Province 

Cuycocha by Christian Bolfing, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Coast Region

_MG_0978 by Diego Lizcano, en Flickr

Amazonic Region

_MG_4542 by Javier Loyola, en Flickr

Highlands Region

Hanging out by the tracks by mike, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

San Francisco Market, Quito

Mercado San Francisco by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


Mercado San Francisco by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


Mercado San Francisco by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cotopaxi Volcano

Cotopaxi coloso. by Sebastian Rodriguez, en Flickr

Quito

CAMBIO DE GUARDIA DEL GRUPO ESCOLTA PRESIDENCIAL, PICHINCHA, 04 DE SEPTIEMBR 2017 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr

Quito

Parque La Alameda by Daniel Lahuasi, en Flickr


----------



## manabita (Mar 17, 2017)

sencillamente un hilo espectacular, hermosas fotos de alta calidad ademas Ecuador es un pais fotogenico, cualquier sitio es un paisaje hermoso.


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Manta, Manabí Province

Sin título by Felipe B, en Flickr

Tulcán, Carchi Province

Sin título by Felipe B, en Flickr

Galápagos Province

Galapaops by steve kralik, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

torre by Hugo Pardo Kuklinski, en Flickr


Guayaquil Temple by Michael Heiner, en Flickr


Autoridades rinden tributo por Independencia de Guayaquil by Ministerio Defensa Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Magnificas fotos! kay:


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

San Jacinto, Manabí Province

San Jacinto - Ecuador by Marco Ochoa López, en Flickr

Zombie Walk, Quito

ZOMBIE WALK 2017 by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr

Guayaquil's Waterfront

Sin título by Marco Ochoa López, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quito

MIRANDO A QUITO DESDE LAS ALTURAS by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


MIRANDO A QUITO DESDE LAS ALTURAS by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


MIRANDO A QUITO DESDE LAS ALTURAS by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Chimborazo Province

50. Chimborazo, Ecuador-15.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


50. Chimborazo, Ecuador-32.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


50. Chimborazo, Ecuador-20.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

Muelle del Buque Escuela Guayas by Oscar Padilla, en Flickr


ISLA SANTAY by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, en Flickr


El evento se desarrolló en el Hemiciclo de la Rotonda en Guayaquil. by Prefectura de la Provincia del Guayas, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Vilcabamba,Loja Province

Villcabamba by ledy moreno, en Flickr

Quito

Sin título by Nicole López, en Flickr

Galápagos Province

P1080099 by Lee LeFever, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy New Year from Ecuador!
Feliz año nuevo desde Ecuador!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Quilotoa Lagoon

Cráter del volcán Quilotoa. Ecuador. by Fernando, en Flickr

Quito

Quito, desde la Basílica del Voto. by Fernando, en Flickr

Cotopaxi Volcano

Volcán Cotopaxi, Ecuador. 5.876 metros. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Tuna Boats, Manabí Province

MAN004 by K9 Cu Images, en Flickr

Amazonas Rainforest

Mother squirrel monkey with baby by Paul, en Flickr

Market

Mercado Central vendedor de frutas by k a berning, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuenca City

%20 by Howard Wood, en Flickr

Rainforest

_JRN2512 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN2446 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Market

_JRN3335 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN3374 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN3343 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Market

_JRN4302 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN3346 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN3344 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Galápagos Province

_JRN0940 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN0980 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


_JRN1300 by Jim Neale Photography - My Everything-But-Sports Site, en Flickr


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

CNCO-Mamita


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

Guayaquil

DSC_2960 by Arianna León, en Flickr


2017 Ecuador-285.jpg by Misch Kieffer, en Flickr


Guayaquil by Carlos Arellano, en Flickr


----------

